# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Իսկ ձեր երեխային ծեծու՞մ են դպրոցում

## Rhayader

Տեսանյութը դիտելուց հետո հիշեցի սեփական, 90-ականների դպրոցական մանկությունս: Չէ, ինձ դժվար թե ծեծած լինեին՝ գերազանցիկ երեխա էի: Բայց ուսուցիչների կողմից բռնությունն աշակերտների նկատմամբ ընդունված բան էր:
Ու ծնողները դեմ չէին:
Իսկ տեսանյութը լրիվ վերջերս է նկարահանվել՝ Պուշկինի դպրոցում:
Եկեք խոսենք ագրեսսիայի ու ծեծի մասին դպրոցներում. թեմա, որի մասին հաճախ լռում ենք: Քանի որ այն, փաստորեն, անցած էտապ չի:

----------

Chilly (11.10.2010), E-la Via (11.10.2010), Sagittarius (11.10.2010), Tig (11.10.2010), VisTolog (11.10.2010), Արշակ (12.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.10.2010), Սլիմ (11.10.2010), Ֆոտոն (12.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ուռա, ևս մեկ անառակ կնոջ որդու բանտ կնստեցնեն ու կզրկեն ուսուցչի պատվավոր կոչումից:  :Smile:

----------


## My World My Space

> Ուռա, ևս մեկ անառակ կնոջ որդու բանտ կնստեցնեն ու կզրկեն ուսուցչի պատվավոր կոչումից:


անհայտ զինվորի զավակի....

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.10.2010), Rhayader (11.10.2010), Սլիմ (11.10.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ուռա, ևս մեկ անառակ կնոջ որդու բանտ կնստեցնեն ու կզրկեն ուսուցչի պատվավոր կոչումից:


Կնստեցնե՞ն որ: Տեսահոլովակը մայիսից դեռ յություբում է:

----------


## Katka

Մթոմ որ նստեցնեն` ի՞նչ:

----------


## Dayana

> Կնստեցնե՞ն որ: Տեսահոլովակը մայիսից դեռ յություբում է:


Ես էլ մայիսից ամբողջ օրը ՝ գրեթե 24/7 յութուբում եմ, բայց չեմ տեսել: Բայց  էն «սպաների»  գործն ընթացքում է, արդեն իսկ հույս կա, որ մի հարյուր տարվա ընթացքում մի բանի կհասնենք:

----------


## Tig

Ցավոտ թեմայա:
Իհարկե ցանկացած դեպքում ծեծը արդարացում չունի: Ու ստեղ մենակ մի բանա պետք՝ ունենալ նորմալ, հոգեբանությունից հասկացող, իր գործը ու երեխաներին սիրող ուսուցիչներ: Մնացած ինչ էլ ասենք նույն բանին ենք հանգելու:
Հա մեկ էլ հիմա մի բան էլ եմ նկատել, ասում են թե ուսուցիչներին հիմա ստորագրել են տալիս նենց թուղթ, որ ինքը իրավունք չունի երեխայի վրա ձեռք բարձրացնի ու բողոքի դեպքում խիստ պատասխանատվությունա կրելու և այլն և այլն… Հիմա էդ փաստը երեխեքը զենք են դարձնում ուսուցիչների դեմ ու «հաբռգում են»: Սա էլա շատ կարևոր հարց…

Հետո սենց մի բան էլ, օրինակ իմ համար խոսքը խբելուց վատ բանա… Ինձ ավելի լավա խփեն, քան թե անհարգալից խոսան հետս: Ու շատ դեպքեր եմ լսել, որ «ուսուցիչը» մեղմ ասած անհարգալիցա խոսում երեխայի հետ: Դե բնականա, որ նմանատիպ ահնարգալից վերաբերմունք էլ պիտի ստանա ու մենակ վախնա ստիպում «հարգել»… Կարծում եմ երեխայի հետ անասունի նման խոսալը պակաս կարևոր հարց չի…

Իսկ նորմալ ուսուցիչներ ունենալու համար՝ նորմալ տնօրեններա պետք ունենալ, իսկ նորմալ տնօրեններ ունենալու համար՝ նորմալ ԿԳ նախարար, իսկ նորմալ ԿԳ նախարար ունենալու համար… և այլն և այլն…

----------

A.r.p.i. (13.10.2010), Ariadna (11.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (13.10.2010), Ապե Ջան (12.10.2010), Հարդ (11.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Մթոմ որ նստեցնեն` ի՞նչ:


Ամեն մեկն իր տեղում պիտի լինի, էս մարդու տեղը ճաղերից այն կողմ ա:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:44 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:38 ----------




> Ցավոտ թեմայա:
> Իհարկե ցանկացած դեպքում ծեծը արդարացում չունի: Ու ստեղ մենակ մի բանա պետք՝ ունենալ նորմալ, հոգեբանությունից հասկացող, իր գործը ու երեխաներին սիրող ուսուցիչներ: Մնացած ինչ էլ ասենք նույն բանին ենք հանգելու:
> Հա մեկ էլ հիմա մի բան էլ եմ նկատել, ասում են թե ուսուցիչներին հիմա ստորագրել են տալիս նենց թուղթ, որ ինքը իրավունք չունի երեխայի վրա ձեռք բարձրացնի ու բողոքի դեպքում խիստ պատասխանատվությունա կրելու և այլն և այլն… Հիմա էդ փաստը երեխեքը զենք են դարձնում ուսուցիչների դեմ ու «հաբռգում են»: Սա էլա շատ կարևոր հարց…
> 
> Հետո սենց մի բան էլ, օրինակ իմ համար խոսքը խբելուց վատ բանա… Ինձ ավելի լավա խփեն, քան թե անհարգալից խոսան հետս: Ու շատ դեպքեր եմ լսել, որ «ուսուցիչը» մեղմ ասած անհարգալիցա խոսում երեխայի հետ: Դե բնականա, որ նմանատիպ ահնարգալից վերաբերմունք էլ պիտի ստանա ու մենակ վախնա ստիպում «հարգել»… Կարծում եմ երեխայի հետ անասունի նման խոսալը պակաս կարևոր հարց չի…
> 
> Իսկ նորմալ ուսուցիչներ ունենալու համար՝ նորմալ տնօրեններա պետք ունենալ, իսկ նորմալ տնօրեններ ունենալու համար՝ նորմալ ԿԳ նախարար, իսկ նորմալ ԿԳ նախարար ունենալու համար… և այլն և այլն…


Ինչի՞ եք միշտ լոկալ խնդիր լուծելու փոխարեն դա բերում հանգեցնում մի մե՜ծ, տվյալ պահի համար անլուծելի գլոբալ պրոբլեմի: Եթե ես հիմա ատրճաակով դուրս գամ փողոց ու 50 մարդու սպանեմ (չսահմանափակեք ինձ 6 փամփուշտով) ուրեմն մեղավոր ա ոստիկանությունը, իրենց նախարարով, զենքի թույլատրության կազմակերպությունը ու էդպես շարունակ: Եկեք հիմա էս հարցը լուծենք, էս մարդուն դատենք «ֆիզիկական բռնությունների համար», գործից ազատենք գործը անբարեխիղճ կատարելու համար, հետո կանցնենք հաջորդ խնդիրների «լուծման պլանավորմանն ու իրականացմանը՝ հետևողականորեն ու հերթականությամբ»:

----------

E-la Via (11.10.2010), Tig (12.10.2010), Արշակ (12.10.2010), Հարդ (11.10.2010)

----------


## Katka

Դայ ջան, կարանք լոկալից լոկալիկի անցնենք: Տանը դաստիարակությանը: Իհարկե ծեծը չեմ արդարացնում, բայց լինում են տականքներ, տականք աշակերտներ, իսկ ուսուցիչն էլ քարից չի: Մեր տնօրենը մի օր մեր դասարանում մի տղայի նենց ծեծեց ու ասենք գիտես ինչի համար՝ մի աղջկա էդ տղան հրեց պատին ու սկսեց այլանդակավարի իրան պահել: Հիմա ու՞մ դատենք:Իհարկե, ծնողին:

----------

Tig (12.10.2010), Ուլուանա (13.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

Ժողովուրդ, մեկը իրեն հարց տվել է, թե ինչի՞ ա էդ «դասատուն» տենց կատաղել....

----------

A.r.p.i. (13.10.2010), Tig (12.10.2010), Ապե Ջան (12.10.2010), Հարդ (11.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ ջան, կարանք լոկալից լոկալիկի անցնենք: Տանը դաստիարակությանը: Իհարկե ծեծը չեմ արդարացնում, բայց լինում են տականքներ, տականք աշակերտներ, իսկ ուսուցիչն էլ քարից չի: Մեր տնօրենը մի օր մեր դասարանում մի տղայի նենց ծեծեց ու ասենք գիտես ինչի համար՝ մի աղջկա էդ տղան հրեց պատին ու սկսեց այլանդակավարի իրան պահել: Հիմա ու՞մ դատենք:Իհարկե, ծնողին:


Էդ երեխու ծնողին էլ նստեցնենք, երեխային ձեռքից վերցնենք, երեխային 2 շաբաթ մազերը խուզած մանակական գաղութի համապատասխան փակ սենյակում պահենք ու իհարկե դպրոցից հեռացնենք: Հիմա որ ձեր դասարանում մի այլանդակ տղա կար, որի ծնողները չէին դաստիարակել իրեն, գնանք Կրթության Նախարարի դեմ միտինգ անե՞նք:

----------

E-la Via (11.10.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Էդ երեխու ծնողին էլ նստեցնենք, երեխային ձեռքից վերցնենք, երեխային 2 շաբաթ մազերը խուզած մանակական գաղութի համապատասխան փակ սենյակում պահենք ու իհարկե դպրոցից հեռացնենք: Հիմա որ ձեր դասարանում մի այլանդակ տղա կար, որի ծնողները չէին դաստիարակել իրեն, գնանք Կրթության Նախարարի դեմ միտինգ անե՞նք:


Չէ, ցավդ տանեմ: Պետք ա սերիալները պակասեցնել: :Jpit:  

Հ.Գ. Հիմիկվա երեխեքը անդաստիարակ են մեծ մասամց: Ծնողներն էլ խառնում են ազատություն ու անդաստիարակություն հասկացությունները :Smile:

----------

impression (12.10.2010), Tig (12.10.2010), ՆանՍ (12.10.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Ժողովուրդ, մեկը իրեն հարց տվել է, թե ինչի՞ ա էդ «դասատուն» տենց կատաղել....


Դավ էդ իրա գործողությունները չի արդարացնում... ոչ մի պարագայում.... հաստատ իմացեք, որ էդ ուսուցիչը պատասխան կտա, եթե արդեն չի տվել

----------

E-la Via (11.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (13.10.2010), Tig (12.10.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Էդ երեխու ծնողին էլ նստեցնենք, երեխային ձեռքից վերցնենք, երեխային 2 շաբաթ մազերը խուզած մանակական գաղութի համապատասխան փակ սենյակում պահենք ու իհարկե դպրոցից հեռացնենք: Հիմա որ ձեր դասարանում մի այլանդակ տղա կար, որի ծնողները չէին դաստիարակել իրեն, գնանք Կրթության Նախարարի դեմ միտինգ անե՞նք:


Կատկա, իսկ մեր դպրոցում նման բան չի եղել, ու էլի ծեծում էին: Հանգում ենք «ֆիզիկական ագրեսսիա» հասարակական երևույթին, որը ոչ միշտ է բացասական բան, իմ կարծիքով, ու «ծեծ» դաստիարակչական մեթոդին, որն, ըստ իս, պետք է բացառված լինի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (13.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ժողովուրդ, մեկը իրեն հարց տվել է, թե ինչի՞ ա էդ «դասատուն» տենց կատաղել....


Կատաղող դասատուներ :LOL:  լավ տերմին ա, էլ ներեցեք արտահայտությանս ինչի՞ս դասատուն ա, որ մի հատ էլ կատաղում ա, մի քանի գրառումներում կարդացի այլանդակ աշակերտների մասին, կարծեմ՝ ուսուցչին ոչ ոք չի ասել, թե միայն սովարական երեխաների հետ ա գործ ունենալու, սովորական, խելոք երեխաների հետ ով ասես, կարող ա շփվել, լիքը բարդ երեխաներ կան, ու ուսուցիչը պիտի կաորղանա հենց էդպիսի երեխաների հետ աշխատի: Մեր դպրոցում մի հատ ռուսերենի դասատու կար, դաստիարակչական ուրույն մեթոդներով, էխինոկոկից մահացավ, սաղ դպրոցն ուրախացել էր, ուսուցիչներն էլ նույնիսկ ասում էին՝ մարդ նենց ապրի, որ հետևից գոնե ափսոս ասեն: Ուրիշի խելոք կամ անկարգ երեխաների վրա ձեռք բարձրացնող «հայրենանվեր» գործ կատարող ուսուցիչներին մարդ ա մի հատ էխինոկոկ եմ մաղթում :Jpit: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:20 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:18 ----------

Հ.Գ. Սրա հաջորդ աստիճանն էլ զինվոր ծեծող սպաներն են էլի…

----------

E-la Via (11.10.2010), My World My Space (11.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (13.10.2010), Tig (12.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Մովսես Խորենացի, ՀՀ, 21-րդ դար


դրանից մի քանի րոպե անց, Մովսես Խորենացի, ՀՀ, 21-րդ դար, 



> *Աշակերտները* սովորելու մեջ ծույլ, սովորեցնելու մեջ փութաջան, որոնք դեռ չսովորած՝ աստվածաբան են։

----------

ministr (13.10.2010), Հարդ (13.10.2010), ՆանՍ (13.10.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր, հեսա զենքդ քո դեմ եմ ուղղելու....    
> 
> 
> 
> Դեմագոգիա, դեմագոգիա... էդ լավա, որ սաղս մեր ուժերի վրա վստահ ենք, բայց լավ չի, որ գերագնահատում ենք: Ապեր, ես էսօր կյանքում չեմ բացառի, որ ինձնից ուժեղ ու թվով շատ մարդիկ կարան գան հետս «բազառի» ու որ ես կարող ա էդ մարդկանց չկարանամ քացու տակ քցեմ: Ապեր, վյսո տակի, մենակ ասելով չի էլի... Աստված չանի, գլխներիս տենց փորձանք գա, բայց դե չես կարա ասես ապագայում ինչ-ոնց կարա դասավորվի:


  Ապեր հո շատով ու քչով չի, խի էսի որ դարն ա, գոյություն ունի ճիշտ հասկացողություն, հիմա ինչ եթե ասենք քեզ թվում ա ով ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ ա, ինքը ի՞նչ ուզում ա կարա անի, ես տվյալ «ուսուցչին» չեմ ծեծում իմ կայֆի, կամ նրա համար որ ուժեղ եմ, այլ նրա համար որ ինքը իմ երեխուն ա ծեծել դրա իրավունքը ոչ օրենքով ու ոչ էլ բարոյապես չունենալով, հասկանալի՞ ա, ու ուզում ա 20 հոգի գան, հո զոռբայությամբ չի, էնքաան էն տենց էկել նվաստացած գնացեեել, կարևորը ճիշտ ունենաս, քանակը հեչ կապ չունի:

----------


## davidus

> Ապեր հո շատով ու քչով չի, խի էսի որ դարն ա, *գոյություն ունի ճիշտ հասկացողություն*, հիմա ինչ եթե ասենք քեզ թվում ա ով ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ ա, ինքը ի՞նչ ուզում ա կարա անի, ես տվյալ «ուսուցչին» չեմ ծեծում իմ կայֆի, կամ նրա համար որ ուժեղ եմ, այլ նրա համար որ ինքը իմ երեխուն ա ծեծել դրա իրավունքը ոչ օրենքով ու ոչ էլ բարոյապես չունենալով, հասկանալի՞ ա, ու ուզում ա 20 հոգի գան, *հո զոռբայությամբ չի, էնքաան էն տենց էկել նվաստացած գնացեեել, կարևորը ճիշտ ունենաս, քանակը հեչ կապ չունի*:


Ցավդ տանեմ, ճիշտը ո՞րն ա... եթե մի հատ թուլա, դասի ժամանակ կոպտում ա դասատուի, էս էլ սրա ականջներձգում ա: Հետո էդ թուլի հերը գալիս ա էդ դասատուին ա ծեծում... հիմա, որ դասատուի տղեն, կամ ով որնա ա, որ գնա ասի, «այ մամադ ***եմ, չես կարում լակոտիդ ընենց դաստիարակես, որ լեզուն դասատուի վրա շաղ չտա» ու մի հատ լավ կատոկի, սխալ կանի... սխալա՞ էդ:

Ապեր, էս կյանքում ճշտից հարաբերական բան չկա: Ոտի վրա ընենց *հեշտ* ա «ճիշտը» շուռ տալը, որ էլ ասելու չի... անողից ա  :Wink:

----------

ministr (13.10.2010), terev (12.10.2010), Հարդ (13.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010), ՆանՍ (13.10.2010), Ուլուանա (13.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Գիտեմ, Դավ ջան :Jpit:  ծույլ, բայց սովորեցնելու մեջ փութաջան լինելը դեռ առիթ չի, որ իրանց հոշոտեն: Իմ դասատուներից համարյա ոչ մեկին չեմ սիրել, չէին ծեծում, բայց սաղ օրը գալիս էին ու սկսում՝ մենք կոպեկներով ենք աշխատում, դուք անարժան եք, չեք գնահատում, հազվագյուտ լավ դասատուներ կան հիմա ու աշակերտի վատը ուսուցչի վատից ա գալիս, ոնց ուզում ես գցի-բռնի, ու էդ մի դասատուով չի, որ ականջ ձգեց, համակարգն ա նեխած, ու «լպիրշ» աշակերտների համար էլ էդ նեխած համակարգն ա պատասխանատու: Էս քննարկումը սխալ ուղով ա գնում, երկու բանակների ենք բաժանվել ու մի կողմը ուսուցչին ա արդարացնում, մյուս կողմը՝ աշակերտին, իսկ ես «Սպռուդ» սերիալն եմ հիշում, որ ծաղիկ վաճառող տղան սպանություն ա գործում ու ասում. «Ես 12 տարեկան եմ, ինձ չի կարելի դատել»: 12 տարեկաններին օգնում են կազմավորվել, իսկ դատում են նրանց, ովքեր արդեն կազմավորված են, էս ուսուցչի դեպքում ինքը ոչ միայն կազմավորված ա, այլ հանձն ա առել 12 տարեկանների կազմավորման գործը, ապշում եմ, որ արդարացնում եք, ու ապշում եմ, որ երեխային մեղադրում եք:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ցավդ տանեմ, ճիշտը ո՞րն ա... եթե մի հատ թուլա, դասի ժամանակ կոպտում ա դասատուի, էս էլ սրա ականջներձգում ա: Հետո էդ թուլի հերը գալիս ա էդ դասատուին ա ծեծում... հիմա, որ դասատուի տղեն, կամ ով որնա ա, որ գնա ասի, «այ մամադ ***եմ, չես կարում լակոտիդ ընենց դաստիարակես, որ լեզուն դասատուի վրա շաղ չտա» ու մի հատ լավ կատոկի, սխալ կանի... սխալա՞ էդ:


 Ապեր, դասատուն դաս տալու համար ա, ոչ թե բազռի ու տփելու, էտ քո նկարագրած դեպքում կարար դներ տվյալ թուլի հեռացման հարցը, եթե չի դրել այլ դիմել ա բռնունցքներին ստացել ա համարժեք պատասխան, ու հաստատ ճիշտ չի ինքը, ճիշտ կլիներ եթե դիմացինը չափահաս մարդ լիներ, տենց դժվար ա էտ ընկալելը չեմ հասկանում:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:21 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:18 ----------

Իսկ եթե քո նկարագրած թուլեն հեր չունի ասենք, ու գիշերօթիկ դպրոցում ա սովորում, կարելի ա նաև մերթ ընդ մերթ իրան բռնաբարել չէ՞, մեկ ա հետևից գալացող չկա, կամ ռեժիմով ծեծել, ոնց որ էն դատված ԲՏ ուսուցիչ կոչված անասունն էր արել, ու ինքն էլ իրան արդարացնելով ասում էր, որ էտ երեխեն հոգեկան հիվանդ ա եղել , աչքին ա երևացել, բա՞

----------


## terev

> Տերև, քո երեխուն, եթե դասատուն ծեծի ի՞նչ կանես:


Ապեր իմ երեխուն չեն ծեծի, որովհետև ես զբաղվում եմ իմ երեխայի դաստիարակությամբ ու համոզված եմ որ իմ երեխան չի անի այնպիսի բան, որ ծեծի արժանանա: 
Ու իմ այս խոսքերը ավելի հավաստի են, քան քոնը, որ ասում ես կգնամ դասատուի հերը կանիծեմ:




> Միգուցե շատերը ծեծվելով են մեծացել ու նորմալ են վերաբերվում դրան, իրանք էլ իրանց երեխեքին են ծեծել ու տենց սերունդից սերունդ  :
> Թող առանձին դասարաններ լինեն սադո մազո թեքումով ով ուզում ա թող իրա երեխուն տանի էդ դասարանը, չէ, երեխեն մեղկ ա, թող ինքը գնա:


Եթե ինձ ես նամիկատ անում, ասեմ որ չարաչար սխալվում ես: Ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գրել որ կողմ եմ ծեծին:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ես հոգնա նույն բաները ասելուց, ոնց ուզում եք մտածեք, ես մի հատ ամփոփեմ ու գնամ ֆուտբոլ :Jpit: , ուսուցիչը ունի կոչում, կրթել ու դաստիարակել աշակերտներին, ինքը նաև օրենքով՝ իրավունք չունի դիմել ֆիզիկական կամ հոգեկան բռնության, վերջ , ու մի հատ էլ ասեմ անձմաբ իմ դեպքը, եթե որևէ մի ուսուցիչ հանկարծ համարձակվի օրենքը խախտել ու կոկրետ իմ երխու վրա ձեռ բարձրացնել, ես ոչ միայն իրա մորն ու ընտանիքին էն բանից կանեմ, այլև նաև բոլոր նրանց ովքեր ինձնից դրա համար հաշիվ կպահանջեն, ես իմ երեխու վրա վստահ եմ, չնայած հլա չի էլ ծնվել, մեռնեմ ես դրա հլա չծնված ջանին :Jpit: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:27 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:25 ----------




> Ապեր իմ երեխուն չեն ծեծի, որովհետև ես զբաղվում եմ իմ երեխայի դաստիարակությամբ ու համոզված եմ որ իմ երեխան չի անի այնպիսի բան, որ ծեծի արժանանա: 
> Ու իմ այս խոսքերը ավելի հավաստի են, քան քոնը, որ ասում ես կգնամ դասատուի հերը կանիծեմ:


 Բա որ ու անի տերև, երեխայա չէ՞, ոնց կարաս տենց միանշանակ ասես ոչ չարություն չի անելու էրեխեն :Smile: , ու ասեմ որ ստեղ գրած բոլորի, ու ցանկացած ծնողի կարծիքով էլ , իրա երեխայից խելոք ու լավ երեխա գոյություն չունի աշխարհի երեսին :Jpit:

----------

matlev (12.10.2010), Ձայնալար (12.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

> *Ապեր լավ չե՞ս հասկանում*


 :Huh: 




> *դասատուն դաս տալու համար ա*, ոչ թե բազռի ու տփելու, էտ քո նկարագրած դեպքում կարար դներ տվյալ թուլի հեռացման հարցը, եթե չի դրել այլ դիմել ա բռնունցքներին ստացել ա համարժեք պատասխան, ու հաստատ ճիշտ չի ինքը, ճիշտ կլիներ եթե դիմացինը չափահաս մարդ լիներ, տենց դժվար ա էտ ընկալելը չեմ հասկանում:


հա, դասատուն կակ ռազ դաս տալու համար ա, ոչ թե քրֆելու օբյեկտ: Եթե ամեն նման հավայի բանի համար երեխու հեռացնելու հարց դնեն, դասարանի կեսը կարող ա դատարկվի... Ով ա դիմել բռունցքների, դասատու՞ն... բա էդ ոչ մեկ չի ուզում հարցնի, թե ինչի ա թուլի ականջը ձգել, կարողա պատահաբար սկզբից պետք ա լակոտին խոսալ սովորացնել ու դաստիարակել, հետո նոր ասել ինչ գործ ունես երեխուս հետ, մատով չկպնես... Չափահաս մարդը, եթե էդքան ուղեղ ունի, դասատուին չեղած տեղից չի «պատասխանի» , որ մի հատ էլ մի կաթիլ մեղրի պատմությունը դառնա:





> Իսկ եթե քո նկարագրած թուլեն հեր չունի ասենք, ու գիշերօթիկ դպրոցում ա սովորում, կարելի ա նաև մերթ ընդ մերթ իրան *բռնաբարել* չէ՞, մեկ ա հետևից գալացող չկա, կամ ռեժիմով ծեծել, ոնց որ էն դատված ԲՏ ուսուցիչ կոչված անասունն էր արել, ու ինքն էլ իրան արդարացնելով ասում էր, որ էտ երեխեն հոգեկան հիվանդ ա եղել , աչքին ա երևացել, բա՞


Եթե իմ նկարագրած թուլեն լինելով մանկատանը իրան շարունակում ա նման կերպ պահել, թող ուղարկեն հատուկ դպրոց` դժվար դաստիարակվող երեխեքի համար: Ընդեղ կամ խելքի կգա, կամ կդառնա հանցագործ: Համեմատությունդ էլ տեղին չէր:

----------

ministr (13.10.2010), terev (12.10.2010), Հարդ (13.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010), ՆանՍ (13.10.2010), Ուլուանա (13.10.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Ձեր խոսակցությունը «սվառկով» կտրեմ: :Jpit: 

պատմության ուսուցիչ` Էդուարդ Եվգենիի Գեւորգիզով (հայ չի…ՃՃ)

աղբյուրը` 168﻿ ժամ

Մեկնաբանություններն էլ կարդացեք:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4GDJRHqXNk

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ապեր իմ երեխուն չեն ծեծի, որովհետև ես զբաղվում եմ իմ երեխայի դաստիարակությամբ ու համոզված եմ որ իմ երեխան չի անի այնպիսի բան, որ ծեծի արժանանա: 
> Ու իմ այս խոսքերը ավելի հավաստի են, քան քոնը, որ ասում ես կգնամ դասատուի հերը կանիծեմ:
> 
> 
> 
> Եթե ինձ ես նամիկատ անում, ասեմ որ չարաչար սխալվում ես: Ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գրել որ կողմ եմ ծեծին:


Արի միմյանց խոսքերի հավաստիությունը չքննարկենք, չեմ ուզում, որ թեման անձնականացվի, առանց էդ էլ էս քանի օրը դրա պակասը չի զգացվում: Մի բան գիտեմ, որ երեխան մնում ա երեխա, ու ընտանիքից դուրս երեխաները ոչ միշտ են իրենց ծնոնղների պատկերացրածի նման՝ որքան էլ որ պարկեշտ ընտանիքից լինեն ու լավ դաստիարակված: Իսկ ո՞րն ա ծեծի արժանի արարք: Իսկ համոզվա՞ծ ես որ քո ու ուսուցչական անձանակազմի կարծիքները համընկնում են՝ ծեծի արժանի արարքների ցուցակի հետ կապված: Հենց մեր տեսակետների տարբերությունը դրանում ա՝ ես ասում եմ որ *ուսուցիչը ոչ մի պարագայում իրավունք չունի աշակերտին ծեծելու*, դու ասում ես՝ *նայած երբ, նայած աշակերտը ինչ ա արել և այլն*: Եթե սխալ եմ հասկացել տեսակետդ, ուղղի:

----------


## V!k

ոնց որ քիչ քիչ արդարություն ա հա՞ վերականգնվում ,եսօր Արմենիա ԹիՎիի 19:30-ի լուրերով ես վիդեոյի մասին են խոսալու,նոր անոնսով տվեցին,սենց որ գնա շատ լավ կլինի :Hands Up:

----------


## terev

> Հենց մեր տեսակետների տարբերությունը դրանում ա՝ ես ասում եմ որ *ուսուցիչը ոչ մի պարագայում իրավունք չունի աշակերտին ծեծելու*, դու ասում ես՝ *նայած երբ, նայած աշակերտը ինչ ա արել և այլն*: Եթե սխալ եմ հասկացել տեսակետդ, ուղղի:


Ապեր իմ գրառումներում չեմ քննարկել ուսուցչի կողմից երեխային ծեծելու հանգամանքը:
Իհարկե, ամեն պարագայում էլ դեմ եմ երեխայի ծեծին:
Բայց նաև դեմ եմ նրան, որ ասում են կգնամ դասատուին կծեծեմ: Օրեկան հարյուրավոր երեխաներ են ծեծվում դպրոցներում, բայց տարին մեկ անգամ կարելի է լսել, որ դասատուին ծեծած լինեն:

----------

Ձայնալար (12.10.2010)

----------


## ivy

> Ձեր խոսակցությունը «սվառկով» կտրեմ:
> 
> պատմության ուսուցիչ` Էդուարդ Եվգենիի Գեւորգիզով (հայ չի…ՃՃ)
> 
> աղբյուրը` 168﻿ ժամ
> 
> Մեկնաբանություններն էլ կարդացեք:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4GDJRHqXNk


Իր պապան իմ պատմության ուսուցիչն էր նույն դպրոցում...
Հայ են իրենք:

----------


## erexa

> Օրեկան հարյուրավոր երեխաներ են ծեծվում դպրոցներում, բայց տարին մեկ անգամ կարելի է լսել, որ դասատուին ծեծած լինեն:


Այ դա արդեն սխալ ա շատ ծնողներ ընդունում են ուսուչի ծեծը, այ որ շատ ծնողներ գնան բողոքեն ուսուցիչներին այդ դեպքում ուսուցիչները կխելոքանան ու իրենց հիստերիկ պահվածքը կփոխեն:  :Smile:

----------


## terev

> Այ դա արդեն սխալ ա շատ ծնողներ ընդունում են ուսուչի ծեծը, այ որ շատ ծնողներ գնան բողոքեն ուսուցիչներին այդ դեպքում ուսուցիչները կխելոքանան ու իրենց հիստերիկ պահվածքը կփոխեն:


Ես կասեի ոչ թէ ընդունում են կամ հանդուրժում են իրենց երեխայի ծեծը, այլ սկի խաբար էլ չեն ու սկի ժամանակ էլ չեն գտնում դրանով հետաքրքրվելու: Իսկ որպես կանոն ծնողական ժողովներին երեխայի տատիկին կամ պապիկին են ուղարկում:
Ասեմ ավելին, որոշ ծնողներ սկի խաբար չեն, թէ իրենց երեխաները որերորդ դասարանում են սովորում:

----------

VisTolog (12.10.2010), Ուլուանա (13.10.2010)

----------


## ministr

Իրականում էս ամեն ինչը գլոբալ անօրինականության մետաստազներիցա, նույն ձևի, ոնց որ բանակում պատահող դեպքերը:
Առաջ 2-ը կամ ծնող կանչելը մեր համար պատժի վերջն էր... Հիմա նայեք ինչա կատարվում: Աշակերտը թքած ունի 2-ի վրա էլ, ծնող կանչելու վրա էլ: Որովհետև տնօրեն/ուսմասվարը քառորդի կամ կիսամյակի վերջում մի հատ "տնօրինության կողմից" գրավոր են տալիս ու արհամարհելով ամբողջ քառորդի ընթացքում աշակերտի առաջադիմությունը էդ "գրավորի" արդյունքը իրենք իրենց ձեռքով դնում են որպես վերջնական, ընդ որում էդ ամեն ինչից առարկայի ուսուցիչը հեռացվածա: Դե իսկ թե ոնց են "գնահատական ստանում" ոչ մեկի համար գաղտնիք չի: Փողին մուննաթ: Կամ ուսուցիչը ծնողա կանչում անդաստիարակ երեխու վարքի համար, ծնողը գնումա ուղիղ տնօրենի մոտ, փողը մուծվումա ու էդ անդաստիարակ լակոտը ոգևորվումա իրա անպատժելիությունից, որովհետև փաստորեն "վրաերթ" արեց ուսուցչին ու մնաց անպատիժ: Իրան շատ սիրող "պապան" եկելա ու իրա լակոտի հարցերը լուծելա.. նույնն էլ 2-ները: Կարողա օրեկան 10 հատ 2 ստանա, բայց էդ իրա համար 0 արժեք ունի, որովհետև քառորդի վերջում նույնիսկ 5 կստանա, քանի որ իրա պապան իրան շատա սիրում: Այսինքն, ինչա ստացվում, ուսուցիչը ձեռքին որևէ գործիք չունի ազդելու, կարգի հրավիրելու, պատժելու: Հիմա չգիտեմ, բայց մեր ժամանակ գնահատական էինք ստանում նաև վարքից: Ու հիմա ինչ անի ուսուցիչը անդաստիարակ լակոտին որ թույլ չտա դասը հարամելու? Ու ստեղ էլ իջնում ենք արդեն քուչի մակարդակ, էն ում տղուն, էն ում ասիր, արի ստեեեե.... այսինքն մի մակարդակ, որ առկայա համարյա ամենուրեք, որ էն վայրի ոչխարների նման պտի ճակատ ճակատի տան, տեսնեն ում ճակատնա պինդ...

----------

davidus (13.10.2010), Freeman (16.10.2010), Tig (13.10.2010), Հարդ (13.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010), ՆանՍ (13.10.2010)

----------


## ivy

Նոր մի տեղ կարդացի, որ «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանում դեպքի ականատես մյուս աշակերտները պնդել են, որ մեղավորությունն իրենցն է և ասել են, որ պատրաստվում են ներողություն խնդրել ու պահանջել իրենց ուսուցչի վերադարձը:
«Դասատուին հասցրեցին նրան, որ նա դիմի այդ քայլին: Սխալ է, որ երեխան անմեղ է, երեխան էլ իր չափով մեղք ունի», - ասում էին աշակերտները: 

Էդ ուսուցիչը ապրում էր իր մոր հետ՝ ծայրահեղ աղքատության մեջ ու դպրոցի աշխատանքը իր միակ եկամտի աղբյուրն էր, որով մի կերպ գոյատևում էին: Էսօր հրաժարակ է տվել ու գիտի, որ էլ ոչ գնալու տեղ ունի, ոչ ապրելու ձև:

Տեսանյութի դեպքը եղել է մարտին: Ծնողների, երեխայի, ուսուցչի ու տնօրենի հետ հարցը վաղուց լուծվել էր, բոլոր կողմերը միմյանցից ներողություն էին խնդրել...
Չգիտեմ՝ ինչի էր պետք ամենը նորից բացել... Վիդեոյի սկիզբը չկա դրված, թե ոնց են պրովոկացիոն ձևով ափերից հանում հասուն մարդուն ու հեռախոսը պատրաստ սպասում նկարահանելուն: Նաև չգիտեմ՝ ով է էդ տեսանյութում «ծեծ» տեսել, ես տեսել եմ ինքնակառավարման կորստի եզրերին հասցրած ուսուցիչ ու հաբռգած լակոտներ:

Ու իսկականից կուզեի, որ էստեղ մեծ-մեծ խոսողները մի շաբաթ ամեն օր մտնեին կատարյալ լկստված դեռահասնեորվ լի *երևանյան* դպրոցի դասարան, տեսնեի ինչ կմնար իրենց խելոք մտքերից:
Էս ամբողջը Հայաստանի հասարակության էսօրվա դեմքն է՝ էս մակարդակի էրեխեքն էլ, էս խեղճ ու սոված դասատուներն էլ, որ կիսահոգեկան են դարձել իրենց կյանքից էլ, աշխատանքից էլ:

Քավության նոխազ էր պետք կրթական համակարգին: Գտան «տականքին», մաքրվեց էսօրվա դպրոցի ու կրթության դեմքը, դե հիմա թող հանգիստ խղճով ապրեն: Կորավ մարդը:
Սիրտս կտրտվում է էս պատմությունից:

----------

davidus (13.10.2010), dvgray (13.10.2010), Freeman (16.10.2010), murmushka (14.10.2010), terev (13.10.2010), Tig (13.10.2010), Հարդ (13.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010), ՆանՍ (13.10.2010), Ուլուանա (13.10.2010), Ֆրեյա (13.10.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Նոր մի տեղ կարդացի, որ «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանում դեպքի ականատես մյուս աշակերտները պնդել են, որ մեղավորությունն իրենցն է և ասել են, որ պատրաստվում են ներողություն խնդրել ու պահանջել իրենց ուսուցչի վերադարձը:
> «Դասատուին հասցրեցին նրան, որ նա դիմի այդ քայլին: Սխալ է, որ երեխան անմեղ է, երեխան էլ իր չափով մեղք ունի», - ասում էին աշակերտները: 
> 
> Էդ ուսուցիչը ապրում էր իր մոր հետ՝ ծայրահեղ աղքատության մեջ ու դպրոցի աշխատանքը իր միակ եկամտի աղբյուրն էր, որով մի կերպ գոյատևում էին: Էսօր հրաժարակ է տվել ու գիտի, որ էլ ոչ գնալու տեղ ունի, ոչ ապրելու ձև:
> 
> Տեսանյութի դեպքը եղել է մարտին: Ծնողների, երեխայի, ուսուցչի ու տնօրենի հետ հարցը վաղուց լուծվել էր, բոլոր կողմերը միմյանցից ներողություն էին խնդրել...
> Չգիտեմ՝ ինչի էր պետք ամենը նորից բացել... Վիդեոյի սկիզբը չկա դրված, թե ոնց են պրովոկացիոն ձևով ափերից հանում հասուն մարդուն ու հեռախոսը պատրաստ սպասում նկարահանելուն: Նաև չգիտեմ՝ ով է էդ տեսանյութում «ծեծ» տեսել, ես տեսել եմ ինքնակառավարման կորստի եզրերին հասցրած ուսուցիչ ու հաբռգած լակոտներ:
> 
> Ու իսկականից կուզեի, որ էստեղ մեծ-մեծ խոսողները մի շաբաթ ամեն օր մտնեին կատարյալ լկստված դեռահասնեորվ լի *երևանյան* դպրոցի դասարան, տեսնեի ինչ կմնար իրենց խելոք մտքերից:
> ...


Իվի ջան, լավա, շատ լավա: Այ սենց կոնֆլիկտներա պետք, որ երեխեքը հասկանան, թե որնա իրանց մեղքը, թե ում դեմ են անում, ում դեմ պիտի անեն, ում դեմ չպիտի անեն: Ահավորա, մարդը խայտառակ եղավ, անգործ մնաց, բայց չեմ կարծում որ կկորի, հաստատ մի բան կգտնի… ՈՒ կարևորը էնա ու սենց հարցեր են բարձրաձայնվում, որոնց մասին արդեն էլ տեղ չկա լռելու… Ու դրա համար սենց գին վճարել՝ կարծում եմ արժի… Էսօր նենց բաներ եմ լսում դասատուների մասի, որ մազերս բիզ բիզա կանգնում: Թող սթափվեն մի հատ, թող հավաքեն իրանց ու նորմալ մարդավարի աշխատեն: Թող երեխեքից սովորեն ոնց են հարցեր լուծում ու տնօրենների դեմ դուրս գան: Թող պահանջեն որ իրանց ձեռքից չվերցնեն երեխայի վրա ազդելու լծակները՝ 2 դնել, նույն դասարանում թողնել…  Փողի համար կորցրել են ինքնասիրությունները ու սենց դեպքերում չեն իմանում, որ ծակը մտնեն… Հերիքա էլի արդեն… Ես ոչ մեղադրում եմ ոչ էլ արդարացնում եմ, բայց սենց շարունակել չի կարելի: Դժվարա, բայց մի օր էդ անտեր սառույցը տեղից շարժող պիտի լինի թե չէ: Բա ծնողները… Աջ ու ձախ փող են շախ տալիս ինչա թե իրանց լակոտները «ավարտեն» դպրոցը ու չեն հասկանում, որ էդ ավարտելը մի կոպեկ չարժի ու չեն հասկանում, որ հենց տենց բաներիցա կախված մեր վաղվա օրը ու չեն հասկանում որ մնան մոտեցումով ոչ թե դուրս են գալիս էսօրվա ք**ից, այլ հակառակը… Սրա վերջը մի ձև պիտի դրվի թե չէ… Մեղավորությունը բոլորինսա, ծնող ուսուցիչ աշակերտ, անտարբեր անցորդ… Ու մենակ կոնֆլիկտնա, որ կբերի հարցի լուծմանը, ոչ թե մեկս մեկին կաշառենք ու ք**ի մեջ լռված մնանք…

----------

Chuk (13.10.2010), ministr (13.10.2010), Ամպ (13.10.2010), Հարդ (13.10.2010), Ձայնալար (13.10.2010), Մանուլ (13.10.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Մի անհանգստացեք.. սա մի պատահական դեպք ա եղել՝ հատուկ սարքված, դասատուն էլ՝ մի խեղճ մարդ...

Տնօրինության ծանոթ-բարեկամ լիներ, շարունաելու էին ծածկադմփոց անել...

Մի հատ հիշեք գիշերօթիկ հատուկ դպրոցի գործը... ինչեր ասես չարեցին ուսուցչին պաշտպանելու համար... էլ կեղծ գործ շինել, էլ ստից մտից պայմանական պատժամիջոց կիրառել... 

Իսկ էս ուսուցչին միանգամից "խաչեցին"... Ու հիմա բոլորիս մոտ տպավորություն է, որ համակարգը շատ արդար ու արդյունավետ է աշխատում ու մեղավորները պատժվում են...

Իրականում խեղճ ու կրակ մարդ էր, ծանոթ-բարեկամ չուներ... որոշեցին Փի Առ անել...

----------

Հարդ (13.10.2010), ՆանՍ (13.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Մտածում եմ՝ նորից մտնե՞լ քննարկման մեջ, թե՞ ոչ:
Մտածում եմ, որովհետև եթե ես իմ համոզմունքը գրեմ, որ ուսուցիչը պետք է կարողանա առանց ուժի կիրառման կարգի բերել դասարանն ու հաբռգած լակոտներին, կհայտնվեն մարդիկ, ովքեր կգրեն «մեծ-մեծ խոսող՝ մտիր դասարան ու տես կարո՞ղ ես անել»: Ես գիտեմ որ հիմա մի քանիսը իրենց վրա ակնարկ կհամարեն գրածը, որտև իրենք են այդ ձևակերպումն արել, բայց ուզում եմ նշել, որ անձնավորված չի: Թեմայում մի քանի հոգու կողմից եմ նկատել այդ ձևակերպումը ու գիտեմ, որ այդ մտածողությունը լայնորեն կիրառված է:

Դե ուրեմն ասեմ. եթե ես մտնեմ դասարան ես չեմ կարողանա հաբռգած լակոտներին կարգի հրավիրել, ամենայն հավանականությամբ չեմ կարողանա: Ու չնայած դրան կշարունակեմ իմ պնդումը անել, որովհետև ձեր ասածը սխալ է: Որովհետև եթե ես տեսնում եմ, որ նախագահը սխալ է աշխատում, ապա բարձրաձայնում եմ դրա մասին, եթե ես տեսնում եմ, որ սպան վատ է տիրապետում զինվորական գիտելիքներին, իրեն սխալ է դրսևորում զինվոր-սպա փոխհարաբերությունների ժամանակ, ապա ես բարձրաձայնում եմ դրա մասին, եթե ես տեսնում եմ, որ ուսուցիչը շեղվում է իր բուն պարտականություններից ու իրավունքներից ու չի դրսևորում իրեն համապատասխան ձևով, ապա ես բարձրաձայնում եմ դրա մասին: Ու բոլորովին պարտադիր չի, որ ես ինքս նախագահ լինեմ ու տեսնեմ, թե ինքս տվյալ պարագայում ինչ կանեի, բոլորովին պարտադիր չի, որ ես սպա լինեի, ու տեսնեի, թե զինվորի հետ ոնց եմ փոխհարաբերվում, կամ թե ուսուցիչ լինեի ու տեսնեի, թե համանման իրավիճակում ինձ ինչպես կպահեմ: Եթե ես լինեի ուսուցիչ, ապա դուք արդեն ինձնից պետք է պահանջեինք, իսկ հիմա պահանջողը, ձեր հետ միասին, ես եմ:

Հաբռգած լակոտի կերպարը այսօր գոյություն ունի ու գնալով շատանում է: Ինչպես գրել եմ թեմայում ավելի վաղ, դրա արմատները դպրոցում չեն, թեև դպրոցն իր դերն ունի ու բարձր դերը: Ու չնայած սրան ուզում եմ նշել,  որ կան ուսուցիչներ, ովքեր կարողանում են տիրապետել դասարանին ու աշակերտներին, առանց ուժի կիրառման, առանց ափերից դուրս գալու, իսկ եթե ափերից էլ դուրս են գալիս, ապա դա աշակերտին ցույց չեն տալիս: Դասարանը, որում 9 տարի սովորել եմ, չար դասարան էր. սիրում էինք խանգարել դասերն ու հունից հանել ուսուցիչներին: Ունեցել ենք ուսուցիչներ, ովքեր ձեռք են բարձրացրել կամ փորձել բարձրացնել աշակերտների  վրա: Բայց նաև ունեցել ենք ուսուցիչներ, ովքեր ընդամենը մի հայացքով սաստում էին դասարանն ու լռեցնում բոլոր կարգազանցներին, իրենց դասերն անցնում էին լուռ ու հանգիստ, նորմալ մթնոլորտում: Կարգազանցները նստում էին խաղաղ ու լուռ: Իհարկե մեր դասարանում հաբռգած լակոտներ չկային, մենք ավելի շուտ չարաճճի էինք, քան չար: Բայց խնդիրը դրանից լուրջ փոփոխության չի ենթարկվում: Կա մի շեմ, որից այն կողմ փոխվում է ուսուցչի կարգավիճակը ու ինքը դառնում է լավ ուսուցիչ, ով ոչ միայն գիտելիքներ ունի, այլև կարողանում է աշխատել երեխեքի հետ:

Ցավոք, իսկապես ցավոք մեր երկրում ամենինչը փոխվել է: Ցավոք ուսուցչի կերպարի պատկերը փոխվել է, ուսուցիչ հասկացության վերաբերյալ պատկերացումը փոխվել: Ցավոք այսօր միշտ չի, որ լավագույններն են ուսուցիչ: Ցավոք լիքը լավ ուսուցիչներ աշխատավարձի ցածրության պատճառով դուրս են եկել դպրոցներից, վատ ուսուցիչները կարծես գերակշռում են: Ու սրանք բոլորը խնդիրներ են: Բայց այդ խնդիրները չի կարող լուծվել ոչ օրինական գործողությունների աջակցմամբ, չի կարող հանկարծ թույլատրելի դառնալ ուսուցչի՝ աշակերտի նկատմամբ ուժի կիրառումը:

Ես անկեղծորեն ցավում եմ կոնկրետ այս իրադարձության դեպքերի զարգացման համար: Ենթադրում եմ, որ ունենք շատ ավելի սարսափելի ուսուցիչներ, ովքեր շատ ավելի դաժանորեն են վարվում աշակերտների հետ ու այդ աշակերտները չեն համարձակվի իրենց նկարել անգամ, ունենք շատ ավելի անգրագետ ուսուցիչներ, թերևս, ու մարդկայնորեն ցավ եմ ապրում, որ տվյալ ուսուցիչը, փաստորեն, քավության նոխազ դարձավ: Ես ցավում եմ, որ քրեական գործ է հարուցվելու: Ես ցավում եմ, որ տվյալ հաբռգած լակոտը կարող ա ավելի հաբռգի: Ես ցավում եմ, որ լիքը ուրիշ հաբռգած լակոտներ կարող ա ավելի հաբռգեն: Բայց ուսուցիչն անմեղ չէր: Ուսուցչի մեղքն այնպիսին չէր, համեմատած լիքը ուրիշ դեպքերի հետ, որ իրա անունը հանրապետության ամենատարբեր ծայրերում ուղեկցվեր քֆուրներով, բայց ինքն անմեղ չէր: Ինքը պետք է իրեն կառավարեր, իրեն տիրապետեր ու չի տիրապետել, չի եղել պրոֆեսիոնալ, ուրեմն մեղավոր է: Ուղղակի իր ստացած պատիժը, այս բոլոր խոսակցությունները, իր անվան շահարկումները և այլն, համաչափ չի իր մեղքին, հարյուրապատիկ անգամ ավելի խիստ է: Բայց մեկ է, ինքն անմեղ չի:

Ու ես տարակուսում եմ, ուղղակի տարակուսում եմ, որ թեմայում կան մարդիկ, ովքեր կողմ են արտահայտվում դպրոցում ծեծի թույլատրմանը: Երեխան պե՞տք է իրեն նման վարք թույլատրի դպրոցում. իհարկե ոչ: Բայց դրա դեմ պայքարը էսպես չի լինում, ծեծով չի լինում: Երևի մեզ պետք է էս ամբողջ երկիրը իր բոլոր համակարգերով քանդել ու նորովի սարքել, որ ամեն ինչն իր տեղն ընկնի, որ ուսուցիչն իր հպարտությունը ու մասնագիտական կարողությունները վերհիշի, աշակերտն էլ դպրոցի դերը վերագտնի ու իր համեստությունը ձեռք բերի: Բայց ծեծը, մեկ է, մեթոդ չի:

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.10.2010), Rhayader (13.10.2010), Skeptic (13.10.2010), Tig (13.10.2010), Ամպ (13.10.2010), Անտիգոնե (13.10.2010), Երվանդ (13.10.2010), Մանուլ (13.10.2010), Շինարար (13.10.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թեման թեթևակի կարդացի: Այս արտահայտությունն անընդհատ կրկնվում էր. «Հիմիկվա լակոտները»: Շտապեմ արձանագրել, որ երբ ես էի դպրոցական, հիմիկվա լակոտներից էլ բեթար լակոտներ կային մեր դասարանում: Վերջին տարիներին նույնիսկ դանակով էին դասի գալիս, ու երբ մեր օղորմածիկ դասղեկը փորձում էր խփել, էլ չէր էլ կարողանում: 2 մետրանոց տղաները հրում էին դասղեկին, բայց...

Սկսեմ ինձնից պատմել: Ես էլ մի Աստծո գառ չեմ եղել, չնայած գերազանց առաջադիմությանս, բայց իմ վարքը պայմանավորված ա եղել նրանով, թե ով է ուսուցիչը: Եթե հայերենի ու անգլերենի դասերին վերջին անկարգի նման էի ինձ պահում, ապա մաթեմի ու կենսաբի դասերին ոնց որ հրեշտակ լինեի, իսկ ուսուցիչները մանթոյից չէին հասկանում` ինչու է էդպես: Բայց հայերենի դասատուս էշի մեկն էր, մանկավարժությունից կիլոմետրերով հեռու: Ինձ «2» դնելու համար խելքն իրանը չէր, իսկ որ դնում էր, ես էլ կատաղում, հետը կռիվ էի անում: Մի անգամ էլ մատյանով գլխիս խփեց: Ես էլ տակ չմնացի, իրան խփեցի: Անգլերենի դասատուս էլ` դասղեկս, հետևիցս վազում էր, չէր հասնում: Որ բռներ, կարող ա խփեր:

Անցնենք բոյով-բուսատով լակոտներին, որոնք պիտի որ դպրոցից հեռացվեին, որովհետև ոչ սովորում էին, ոչ իրանց կարգին պահում, բայց արի ու տես կային ուսուցիչներ, որոնց դասերին չէին համարձակվում ակտիվանալ: Ավելին` կային ուսուցիչներ, որոնց դասերը նույնիսկ սովորում էին: Իսկ էդ լակոտներից բեթար լակոտներ ես չեմ պատկերացնում հիմիկվա դպրոցներում: Լուրջ եմ ասում:

----------

Rhayader (13.10.2010), Հարդ (13.10.2010), Շինարար (13.10.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

[QUOTE=ՆանՍ;2108396][B]


> ]Դու ո՞վ ես
> Քիչ խոսա
> Լավ եմ անում
> Քեզ ի՞նչ
> Շատ ես խոսում
> Դուրս չեմ գալիս... ասեցի չեմ գալիս
> Կանչում ես, կանչի (ծնող)
> Ինչ կուզեմ կանեմ
> Լեզվի*տ* ես տալի
> ...


  Ես մոռացել էի ավելացնել, որ ցավալին էն ա, որ այդ երեխան մեր հետագա սերունդնա ու իրա  նման փսլնքոտներն են շարունակելու կերտել մեր ապագան` հանցագործ աշխարհի  հետ միաձույլ: :Bad:

----------


## Rhayader

> Դե, հա: Բայց յուրաքանչյուր նորմալ մարդու ռեակցիան դա պիտի որ լիներ: Մինչ մտածելը քրեական, բան-ման, աչքիդ առաջ տատիկն ա վախեցած ու լպիրշ անասունը:


Հարց համար մեկ. դա դպրոցու՞մ է տեղի ունեցել, դասի ժամանա՞կ: Հարց համար երկու. ինչպե՞ս կվարվեր հայրդ, եթե այդ երեխայի ուսուցիչը չլիներ:

----------


## Rhayader

Այս թեման իմ համար մի բան պարզաբանեց. շատ ֆորումցիներ դաժան մանկություն են ունեցել ու ճնշված ատելություն ունեն երեխաների նկատմամբ :Wink:

----------


## ivy

> Այս թեման իմ համար մի բան պարզաբանեց. շատ ֆորումցիներ դաժան մանկություն են ունեցել ու ճնշված ատելություն ունեն երեխաների նկատմամբ


Որ քո խելոք հոգեվերլուծությամբ շարժվենք, ուրեմն շատ ուրիշ ֆորումցիներ էլ դաժան մանկության հետևանքով ճնշված ատելություն ունեն մեծահասակների հանդեպ:
Ու նույն ուղղությամբ որ հլը ավելի խորանանք, մեկ էլ տեսար պարզվի, որ էս թեման ընդհանրապես մենակ հոգեկան շեղում ունեցողներին կարող էր հուզել:

----------

murmushka (14.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.10.2010), ՆանՍ (14.10.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Որ քո խելոք հոգեվերլուծությամբ շարժվենք, ուրեմն շատ ուրիշ ֆորումցիներ էլ դաժան մանկության հետևանքով ճնշված ատելություն ունեն մեծահասակների հանդեպ:
> Ու նույն ուղղությամբ որ հլը ավելի խորանանք, մեկ էլ տեսար պարզվի, որ էս թեման ընդհանրապես մենակ հոգեկան շեղում ունեցողներին կարող էր հուզել:


Այվ, լեզվակռիվ տալու ու սոփեստություններ լսելու ոչ նպատակ ունեմ, ոչ էլ հավես: Ես գիտեմ, թե ինչ եմ ասել, գիտեմ թե ինչու եմ ասել, ու գիտեմ, որ ով պետք է՝ կհասկանա, թե ինչ ի նկատի ունեի: Իսկ եթե դու չես նկատել, թե ինչից ելնելով եմ ես ասել այն, ինչ ասել եմ, ուրեմն պետք էլ չի:

----------


## ars83

Եթե թեմայի բոլոր գրառումները կարդամ, այս շաբաթ չեմ վերջացնի:  :Jpit:  Այնպես որ գրեմ:

Իմ համեստ կարծիքով.
ա. Մանկավարժը ոչ մի պարագայում չպետք է դուրս գա մանկավարժական էթիկայի սահմաններից, որոնք կտրականապես բացառում են ծեծը.
բ. Մանկավարժական բառապաշարում «տըվվար» բառի առկայությունը (հատկապես նշված արտասանությամբ) բացարձակ նոնսենս է.
գ. Աշակերտի կողմից կրթական պրոցեսը խանգարելու, աշակերտական պարտականությունները չկատարելու, ուսուցչի և համադասարանցիների մարդու իրավունքները խախտելու դեպքում հարցը չպետք է լուծվի միայն դասը վարող ուսուցչի կողմից, այլ տնօրինության և աշակերտի համար պատասխանատու մերձավորների մասնակցությամբ՝ կիրառելով զուտ դիսցիպլինար պատժամիջոցներ (ցածր թվանշան, նկատողություն, դասերից հեռացում, ծայրահեղ դեպքում՝ դպրոցից հեռացում) դպրոցում և ընտանեկան դաստիարակության մեթոդներ՝ տանը:

Ինչ վերաբերում է տվյալ դեպքին և Ալ. Պուշկինի անվան դպրոցին, ապա մեծագույն պատասխանատվությունը տվյալ իրավիճակի համար, իմ կարծիքով, կրում է տնօրինությունը, որը կիրառած ղեկավարման մեթոդները թույլ են տվել այս իրավիճակի առաջացումը: Մասնավորապես տնօրենի «անմեղ» զեկուցումները դեպքի ժամկետի մասին հակասական են՝



> Директор пояснила, что запечатленный на ролике эпизод имел место *в марте этого года*.


 (ըստ ivy-ի գրառման, ցավոք, մեջբերման աղբյուրը նշված չէ)
[Տնօրենը բացատրել է, որ տեսագրությունում պատկերված միջադեպը տեղի է ունեցել *այս տարվա մարտին*:]



> According to the school principal, Marietta Matghashian, the incident took place *in March last year.*


 (http://www.azatutyun.am/content/article/2188453.html)
[Ըստ դպրոցի տնօրեն Մարիետա Մատղաշյանի՝ միջադեպը տեղի է ունեցել *անցյալ տարվա մարտին*:]

Հակասությունը, ըստ իս, խոսում է այն մասին, որ տնօրենը արտակարգ կերպով տեղյակ է եղել միջադեպի մասին, սակայն փորձել է կոծկել այն: Հասարակությունում արձագանք գտնելուց հետո նրա հայտարարություններն այն մասին, որ արարքը համարում է անընդունելի, կամ "позорный факт" պիտակումները կեղծավոր են, այլապես կհեռացներ ուսուցչին համապատասխան ժամանակ: Ավելին, որևէ տեղ չի նշվում այն մասին, թե ուսուցիչը որևէ նկատողություն է ստացել տնօրինության կողմից:
Եթե աշակերտն իրեն վատ է պահել, անտանելի է, ի՞նչ է արել տնօրինությունն իրավիճակն ուղղելու համար: Իմ քրոջ աղջիկը, որը գնացել էր այդ դպրոց որպես պրակտիկանտուհի, պատմում էր, որ սովորական երևույթ է, որ աշակերտը դասի ժամանակ հեռախոսազանգ ստանա ծնողից կամ ընկերներից, և սկսի բարձր-բարձր պատասխանել զանգին: Ու վա՜յ ուսուցչին, թե փորձի հեռախոսը վերցնել ձեռքից: Հարց է ծագում՝ ինչո՞ւ պետք է ուսուցիչը կանգնի նման խնդրի առաջ և վատնի իր աշխատանքային րոպեները: Ինչո՞ւ աշակերտների բջջայինների հարցով չի կարող զբաղվել ադմինիստրատիվ մի այլ մարմին (ասենք՝ աշակերտները հեռախոսները դպրոց մտնելիս հանձնեն պահուստի, դպրոցից դուրս գալիս՝ ետ վերցնեն), կամ ծնողների վրա դրվի այդ ասպեկտը վերահսկելը: Որովհետև այդ դպրոցում սովորողների մեծամասնությունն ունևորների կամ պաշտոնյաների երեխաներ են, որոնց ծնողներից դպրոցը զգալի ֆինանսական օժանդակություն է ստանում (բավական է միայն հաշվի առնել այն գումարները, որոնք հավաքվում են «վերջին զանգի» արարողության համար)՝ փոխարենը տարբեր «մանրուքներ» արտոնելով:

Համաձայն չեմ նաև թեմայում հնչած այն մտքի հետ, թե ուսուցիչը պետք է հարազատների տնային վերաբերմունքի պակասը լրացնի: Շատ ծնողներ այդ մտքով էլ ուղարկում են երեխային դպրոց, որ ուսուցիչը «մոր/հոր նման» վերաբերվի իրենց ժառանգներին՝ իրենց վրայից գցելով այդ պատասխանատվությունը: Կարծում եմ՝ դպրոցը և ընտանիքը պետք է միասին աշխատեն՝ սովորողի համար գիտելիքներ ստանալու ամենաբարենպաստ էմոցիոնալ ֆոնը ստեղծելու համար: 
Եվ, նորից եմ կրկնում, կրթական պրոցեսի կազմակերպմամբ, նրա վերահսկողությամբ, ուսուցիչների ընտրությամբ, ծնողների հետ աշխատանքով առաջին հերթին պետք է զբաղվի տնօրինությունը: Տնօրինություն պաշտոնական միջոցառումներին ներկա գտնվելու, գովեստներ լսելու համար չէ, այլ ղեկավարման, կազմակերպման, վերահսկման, բարելավման:
Հիմա ուսուցչին հեռացրել են, մարդկանց մի մասն իրեն խաբված է զգում, մյուս մասը՝ վրեժն առած: Բայց ինչքանո՞վ փոխվեց իրավիճակը նույն դպրոցում, եթե նրա գլուխը մնաց նույնը, նույն աստղաբաշխական գումարներն են հավաքվելու, նույն «ինդուլգենցիաները» հարուստ ծնողներին և նրանց զավակներին, "Почему все это вновь появилось сейчас, я не могу понять" մտածելակերպով կինն է ղեկավարելու կրթական գործընթացը:  :Think:

----------

Ariadna (14.10.2010), Chuk (15.10.2010), Rhayader (14.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (14.10.2010), Tig (14.10.2010), Ամպ (14.10.2010), Երվանդ (14.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.10.2010), ՆանՍ (14.10.2010), Շինարար (14.10.2010), Ֆրեյա (14.10.2010)

----------


## Ամպ

> *Հիմա ուսուցչին հեռացրել են, մարդկանց մի մասն իրեն խաբված է զգում, մյուս մասը՝ վրեժն առած: Բայց ինչքանո՞վ փոխվեց իրավիճակը նույն դպրոցում, եթե նրա գլուխը մնաց նույնը, նույն աստղաբաշխական գումարներն են հավաքվելու, նույն «ինդուլգենցիաները» հարուստ ծնողներին և նրանց զավակներին, "Почему все это вновь появилось сейчас, я не могу понять" մտածելակերպով կինն է ղեկավարելու կրթական գործընթացը:*


Լիովին համաձայն եմ:
Ո՛չ տվյալ դպրոցում իրավիճակը կփոխվի, ո՛չ էլ մյուս դպրոցներում ու նաև ԲՈՒՀ-երում, քանի դեռ մեր երկրում էս իրավիճակն է:
Ստալինի մահից հետո, երբ 1956թ. 20-րդ համագումարը քննադատեց անձի պաշտամունքը, հիմնական շեշտը դրվեց Ստալին-անհատի վրա /քավ լիցի, ես էդ տականքին չեմ պաշտպանում/, իսկ փտած համակարգի մասին ոչինչ չասվեց: Ստալինին գլորեցին, բայց նույն փտած համակարգը մնաց պատվանդանին: Դրա պատճառով էլ հետագայում Կոմկուսի մյուս առաջնորդների պաշտամունքը ձևավորվեց, հենց նույն պատճառով էլ այլախոհներին աքսորում, ցմահ բանտարկում ու հոգեբուժարաններում էին փակում:
Մեր երկրում ամբողջ փտած համակարգը վերափոխման անհրաժեշտություն ունի. էդ դեպքում ո՛չ «հաբռգած աշակերտ» կունենանք, ո՛չ էլ ծեծող ուսուցիչ:

Հ.Գ. կարելի էր նաև թեման հարցման տեսքով բացել. հետաքրքիր կլիներ տեսնել՝ ծեծին կողմ և դեմ պատասխանների տոկոսային հարաբերակցությունն ինչպիսին կլիներ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.10.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Նոր մի տեղ կարդացի, որ «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանում դեպքի ականատես մյուս աշակերտները պնդել են, որ մեղավորությունն իրենցն է և ասել են, որ պատրաստվում են ներողություն խնդրել ու պահանջել իրենց ուսուցչի վերադարձը:
> «Դասատուին հասցրեցին նրան, որ նա դիմի այդ քայլին: Սխալ է, որ երեխան անմեղ է, երեխան էլ իր չափով մեղք ունի», - ասում էին աշակերտները: 
> 
> Էդ ուսուցիչը ապրում էր իր մոր հետ՝ ծայրահեղ աղքատության մեջ ու դպրոցի աշխատանքը իր միակ եկամտի աղբյուրն էր, որով մի կերպ գոյատևում էին: Էսօր հրաժարակ է տվել ու գիտի, որ էլ ոչ գնալու տեղ ունի, ոչ ապրելու ձև:
> 
> Տեսանյութի դեպքը եղել է մարտին: Ծնողների, երեխայի, ուսուցչի ու տնօրենի հետ հարցը վաղուց լուծվել էր, բոլոր կողմերը միմյանցից ներողություն էին խնդրել...
> Չգիտեմ՝ ինչի էր պետք ամենը նորից բացել... Վիդեոյի սկիզբը չկա դրված, թե ոնց են պրովոկացիոն ձևով ափերից հանում հասուն մարդուն ու հեռախոսը պատրաստ սպասում նկարահանելուն: Նաև չգիտեմ՝ ով է էդ տեսանյութում «ծեծ» տեսել, ես տեսել եմ ինքնակառավարման կորստի եզրերին հասցրած ուսուցիչ ու հաբռգած լակոտներ:
> 
> Ու իսկականից կուզեի, որ էստեղ մեծ-մեծ խոսողները մի շաբաթ ամեն օր մտնեին կատարյալ լկստված դեռահասնեորվ լի *երևանյան* դպրոցի դասարան, տեսնեի ինչ կմնար իրենց խելոք մտքերից:
> ...


Ինչ սրտաճմլիկ պատմություն է :Cray: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:55 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:42 ----------

Ընդ որում, ուսուցչին դպրոցից հեռացնելն էլ, ըստ իս, պարտադիր պայման չէր: Հարկադիր «anger management»-ի ի («զայրույթի կառավարման») հոգեբանական թրեյնինգ+հասարակական հայտարարություն երկու կողմերից, որ միջադեպը սպառված է:
Ոչ թե իրար հետ անհայտ եղանակներով համաձայնության գալ (իսկ ինչքա՞ն են ուզել «ծայրահեղ աղքատության մեջ ապրող ուսուցչից» լռության համար, հետաքրքիր է) ու կոծկել միջադեպը:

----------

Tig (14.10.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ինչ սրտաճմլիկ պատմություն է
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:55 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:42 ----------
> 
> Ընդ որում, ուսուցչին դպրոցից հեռացնելն էլ, ըստ իս, պարտադիր պայման չէր: Հարկադիր «anger management»-ի ի («զայրույթի կառավարման») հոգեբանական թրեյնինգ+հասարակական հայտարարություն երկու կողմերից, որ միջադեպը սպառված է:
> Ոչ թե իրար հետ անհայտ եղանակներով համաձայնության գալ (իսկ ինչքա՞ն են ուզել «ծայրահեղ աղքատության մեջ ապրող ուսուցչից» լռության համար, հետաքրքիր է) ու կոծկել միջադեպը:


Ուսուցիչն ինքնա իր դիմումով հեռացել:

----------


## ministr

> Լիովին համաձայն եմ:
> Ո՛չ տվյալ դպրոցում իրավիճակը կփոխվի, ո՛չ էլ մյուս դպրոցներում ու նաև ԲՈՒՀ-երում, քանի դեռ մեր երկրում էս իրավիճակն է:
> Ստալինի մահից հետո, երբ 1956թ. 20-րդ համագումարը քննադատեց անձի պաշտամունքը, հիմնական շեշտը դրվեց Ստալին-անհատի վրա /քավ լիցի, ես էդ տականքին չեմ պաշտպանում/, իսկ փտած համակարգի մասին ոչինչ չասվեց: Ստալինին գլորեցին, բայց նույն փտած համակարգը մնաց պատվանդանին: Դրա պատճառով էլ հետագայում Կոմկուսի մյուս առաջնորդների պաշտամունքը ձևավորվեց, հենց նույն պատճառով էլ այլախոհներին աքսորում, ցմահ բանտարկում ու հոգեբուժարաններում էին փակում:
> Մեր երկրում ամբողջ փտած համակարգը վերափոխման անհրաժեշտություն ունի. էդ դեպքում ո՛չ «հաբռգած աշակերտ» կունենանք, ո՛չ էլ ծեծող ուսուցիչ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. կարելի էր նաև թեման հարցման տեսքով բացել. հետաքրքիր կլիներ տեսնել՝ ծեծին կողմ և դեմ պատասխանների տոկոսային հարաբերակցությունն ինչպիսին կլիներ:


Սովետի ժամանակ դպրոցում հաբռգած աշակերտներ չկային: Հաբռգած ասելով ի նկատի չունեմ գերակտիվ, խուլիգանության հակումներով... Նույնիսկ դրանք ուսուցչի կամ տնօրենի առաջ ձենները կտրում էին:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ուսուցիչն ինքնա իր դիմումով հեռացել:


Էսքանից հետո մի հատ էլ ու չհեռանար :Wink:  իսկ եթե հենց սկզբից էլ ինչ-որ թաքուն, կոծկող բաների փոխարեն կանգներ, հասարակայնորեն ներողություն խնդրեր, մի հատ էլ էդ թրեյնինգն անցներ, էլ ո՞վ իրեն բան կասեր:

----------


## ministr

Եթե նենց պադոշ լիներ, ոնց որ փորձում են ներկայացնել կլյաուզնիկները, ապա ոչ էլ կհեռանար: Թրեյնինգ  :Smile:  Տեսնես էդ 2-3 օրեկան երևույթը մինչև էսօր մեկին մի օգուտ տվելա?

----------

Ariadna (15.10.2010), davidus (14.10.2010), Freeman (16.10.2010), Լուսաբեր (14.10.2010), ՆանՍ (16.10.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> ............
> Ու ես տարակուսում եմ, ուղղակի տարակուսում եմ, որ թեմայում կան մարդիկ, ովքեր կողմ են արտահայտվում դպրոցում ծեծի թույլատրմանը: Երեխան պե՞տք է իրեն նման վարք թույլատրի դպրոցում. իհարկե ոչ: Բայց դրա դեմ պայքարը էսպես չի լինում, ծեծով չի լինում: Երևի մեզ պետք է էս ամբողջ երկիրը իր բոլոր համակարգերով քանդել ու նորովի սարքել, որ ամեն ինչն իր տեղն ընկնի, որ ուսուցիչն իր հպարտությունը ու մասնագիտական կարողությունները վերհիշի, աշակերտն էլ դպրոցի դերը վերագտնի ու իր համեստությունը ձեռք բերի: Բայց ծեծը, մեկ է, մեթոդ չի:


"Վառել ուսուցչին" կարծիքին հակառակ արտահայտվելը  չի նշանակում "թույլատրել ծեծը": Պետք չի ուժեղացնել ակցենտները: 
Իհարկե, ծեծը դաստիարակության մեթոդ չի, իհարկե ուսուցիչն էլ իրավունք չուներ ուժային լուծում տալ հարցին... 

Ընդհանրապես, սխալը տեսնում եմ նրա մեջ, որ այդպիսի աշակերտների դեմը շուտ չեն առնում: Ու պատճառը գիտեմ: Հաճախ ուսուցիչներն ու տնօրենները ֆինանսական ու պաշտոնեական կախվածության մեջ են մեծահարուստ կամ պաշտոնյա ծնողներից, այդ պատճառով վախենում են դասերից/դպրոցից հանել վռնդել դասերը խանգարող աշակերտներին:
Եթե նման աշակերտը դասարան չմտնի, կոնֆլիկտը կվերանա: 

Ուղղակի, երբ տեսնում են, որ աշակերտը շարունակում է լկտի վարքը, պետք է դպրոցից հեռացնեն ու վերջ: Թող ծնողները մտախեն իրենց երեխայի ապագայի մասին, ոչ թե ուսուցիչները....

----------

Ariadna (15.10.2010), ՆանՍ (16.10.2010)

----------


## Ամպ

> Սովետի ժամանակ դպրոցում հաբռգած աշակերտներ չկային: Հաբռգած ասելով ի նկատի չունեմ գերակտիվ, խուլիգանության հակումներով... Նույնիսկ դրանք ուսուցչի կամ տնօրենի առաջ ձենները կտրում էին:


Կարող ա սովետի ժամանակ հաբռգած աշակերտներ չկային, բայց ծեծող ուսուցիչներ լա՜վ էլ կային: Ամեն համակարգ իր թերությունն ու փտած կողմն ունի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.10.2010), Ֆրեյա (14.10.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Հաբռգածն էլ ա հարաբերական բան...
Հաճախ աշխույժ երեխաներին անվանում են խուլիգան: Լավագույն դեպքն այն է, որ երեխայի ավելորդ էներգիան ուղղեն կոնստրուկտիվ ուղղությամբ, ոչ թե խեղդեն նրան ու ստիպեն ենթարկվել ՌՈԲՈՏԱՅԻՆ կարգապահության....
Բայց դրա համար շատ մեծ ձիրք ա պետք մանկավարժական ու գիտելիքներ...

----------

Chilly (14.10.2010), Tig (15.10.2010), Ամպ (14.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> "Վառել ուսուցչին" կարծիքին հակառակ արտահայտվելը  չի նշանակում "թույլատրել ծեծը": Պետք չի ուժեղացնել ակցենտները: 
> Իհարկե, ծեծը դաստիարակության մեթոդ չի, իհարկե ուսուցիչն էլ իրավունք չուներ ուժային լուծում տալ հարցին...


Անի ջան, դու պնդու՞մ ես, որ թեմայի էջերում չեն եղել ծեծին կողմնակից արտահայտվողներ  :Think: 
Ո՞վ ասաց, որ ես այդ պարբերությանս մեջ խոսել եմ «վառել ուսուցչին» կարծիքին լոկ դեմ արտահայտվողների մասին: Վստա՞հ ես, որ իմ ողջ գրառման իմաստը հասկացել ես:

----------


## terev



----------


## VisTolog

էս գիժն ո՞վ էր: :Shok:

----------


## Dayana

> էս գիժն ո՞վ էր:


Հունից դուրս եկած «ուսուցչուհի»  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> էս գիժն ո՞վ էր:


Պակաս «գիժ» չի թվում նաև աշակերտը, որը լայնարձակ ժպտում է, չնայած գլխին խրատ են կարդում ու չափալախում են... Ժող, մանկավարժները կամ մանկավարժ կոչվածները իրականում սադիստ չեն ու բավականություն չեն ստանում երեխեքին չափալախելուց։ Էդքան պրմիտիվ չի ամեն ինչ, որ այս մարդկանց դատեն, գործից հեռացնեն, քարկոծեն, դեռ վիդեոյի վերնագրերում էլ թուրք անվանեն։ Դաստիարակության սուր անբավարարությամբ տառապող երեխաներ են հաճախ հայտնվում նորմալ երեխաների կողքին, որոնք իրենց բառիս բուն իմաստով շիզոֆրենիկ վարքով շիզոֆրենիայի են հասցնում հոգեբանական գիտելիքներից ու մանկավարժական հմտություններից զուրկ ուսուցիչներից շատերին։ Այսինքն իրականում կա երկու մեծ խնդիր՝
1. Մանկավարժի պատրաստվածության ու արհեստավարժության խնդիր 
2. Ընտանիքում, միջավայրում երեխաների դաստիարակության մակարդակի շեմի խնդիր։

Եթե երեխան մեծանում է ոչ բավարար կրթվածության մակարդակ ունեցող ծնողների հետ, տեսնում է անընդհատ կոնֆլիկներ, հարգանքի ու սիրո իսպառ բացակայություն, անմակարդակ սերիալներ, ասենք օրինակ հայրը մորը ամեն օր երեխայի առաջ հայհոյում է, երեխային հայհոյում է, ապա այդ երեխային դպրոցում դաստիարակելը խայտառակ ծանր խնդիր է, այդ երեխան արդեն սովոր է ծեծ ուտելուն ու արդեն իմունիտետ ունի, վկան՝ այս վիդեոն։ Հետևաբար մանկավարժին միայն դպորցից հեռացնելով խնդիրը չի լուծվում։ Ես կասեի՝ խորանում է, մնացած մանկավարժների էլ ավելի բարոյապես ճնշվածության պատճառով։ Դպրոցի տնօրենին ու կրթության նախարարին է պետք հերացնել առաջին հերթին, եթե հեռացնելուց ու պատժելուց ենք խոսում։ Ինչու՞, որովհետև խնդիրներ չեն ուսումնասիրվում, համապատասխան միջոցառումներ ու նորմատիվներ չեն մշակվում։ Միայն դպրոցի շենքը «պաբելկա» անելով ու «եվրոլուսամուտներ» դնելով, ուսուցչի երդվելով, սեպտեմբերի մեկին «Թաթա» պարելով, ամեն տարի նոր ցնդաբանական գրքեր մոգոնելով, օտարալեզու դպրոցների ֆուֆլոյախառը քննարկումներով կրթությունը չեն զարգացնում։ Այնպես որ Աշոտյան կոչված նախարարը թող գնա Տաթև ու կախի իրեն աշխարհի ամենաերկար ճոպանուղու պարանից։

----------

erexa (17.10.2010), Freeman (22.10.2010), Դեկադա (17.10.2010)

----------


## erexa

Զարմանում եմ, որ էլ չեմ զարմանում:  :Smile:  Ինչ հիստերիկ են բայց մեր հայ ուսուցիչները  :Angry2:

----------


## dvgray

> Պակաս «գիժ» չի թվում նաև աշակերտը, որը լայնարձակ ժպտում է, չնայած գլխին խրատ են կարդում ու չափալախում են... Ժող, մանկավարժները կամ մանկավարժ կոչվածները իրականում սադիստ չեն ու բավականություն չեն ստանում երեխեքին չափալախելուց։ Էդքան պրմիտիվ չի ամեն ինչ, որ այս մարդկանց դատեն, գործից հեռացնեն, քարկոծեն, դեռ վիդեոյի վերնագրերում էլ թուրք անվանեն։ Դաստիարակության սուր անբավարարությամբ տառապող երեխաներ են հաճախ հայտնվում նորմալ երեխաների կողքին, որոնք իրենց բառիս բուն իմաստով շիզոֆրենիկ վարքով շիզոֆրենիայի են հասցնում հոգեբանական գիտելիքներից ու մանկավարժական հմտություններից զուրկ ուսուցիչներից շատերին։ Այսինքն իրականում կա երկու մեծ խնդիր՝
> 1. Մանկավարժի պատրաստվածության ու արհեստավարժության խնդիր 
> 2. Ընտանիքում, միջավայրում երեխաների դաստիարակության մակարդակի շեմի խնդիր։
> 
> Եթե երեխան մեծանում է ոչ բավարար կրթվածության մակարդակ ունեցող ծնողների հետ, տեսնում է անընդհատ կոնֆլիկներ, հարգանքի ու սիրո իսպառ բացակայություն, անմակարդակ սերիալներ, ասենք օրինակ հայրը մորը ամեն օր երեխայի առաջ հայհոյում է, երեխային հայհոյում է, ապա այդ երեխային դպրոցում դաստիարակելը խայտառակ ծանր խնդիր է, այդ երեխան արդեն սովոր է ծեծ ուտելուն ու արդեն իմունիտետ ունի, վկան՝ այս վիդեոն։ Հետևաբար մանկավարժին միայն դպորցից հեռացնելով խնդիրը չի լուծվում։ Ես կասեի՝ խորանում է, մնացած մանկավարժների էլ ավելի բարոյապես ճնշվածության պատճառով։ Դպրոցի տնօրենին ու կրթության նախարարին է պետք հերացնել առաջին հերթին, եթե հեռացնելուց ու պատժելուց ենք խոսում։ Ինչու՞, որովհետև խնդիրներ չեն ուսումնասիրվում, համապատասխան միջոցառումներ ու նորմատիվներ չեն մշակվում։ Միայն դպրոցի շենքը «պաբելկա» անելով ու «եվրոլուսամուտներ» դնելով, ուսուցչի երդվելով, սեպտեմբերի մեկին «Թաթա» պարելով, ամեն տարի նոր ցնդաբանական գրքեր մոգոնելով, օտարալեզու դպրոցների ֆուֆլոյախառը քննարկումներով կրթությունը չեն զարգացնում։ Այնպես որ Աշոտյան կոչված նախարարը թող գնա Տաթև ու կախի իրեն աշխարհի ամենաերկար ճոպանուղու պարանից։


իրավ ասած չեմ հասկանում  :Jpit: : 
համ "այն" էս ասում, համ էլ "այս": առաջի մասի , այսինքն անդաստիրակ, լպիրշ, փողոցային պոռնիկի մակարդակին գտնվող երեխաների մասով լրիվ համաձայն եմ:
իսկ ինչ՞ է քո ասածը ուսուցչի մասով: որ նա փսիխոթերապեվտ չի, ու չի կարողանում էտ այլասերված փսիխիկաները միայն մտքով կառավարել՞՞՞: հա չի կարողանում: հետո՞ ինչ: իսկ ով՞ է ասել, որ սուսոչիցը պետք է կարողանա այդ գործառույթը կատարել: ով՞ է ասել, որ ուսուցիչը նաև բժիշկ է:  :Smile: 
իսկ դու գիտես՞ թե այդ նույն ուսուչիցը նաև ՄԱՐԴ է, ունի ներվեր ու համբերություն, ու իր աշխատանքային գործառույթը ուրիշ բան է:
իրանց ծիծաղելի աղքատավարձով նրանք հազիվ գնում գործի, գալիս են տուն:

----------

Freeman (22.10.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Վիշապ, 1000 ու մի բնավորության տեր երեխա կա, էդ 1001-ի կեսը անդաստիարակ ու եսիմ ինչ, բայց մեկա, էդ իրավունք չի տալիս «ուսուցչին» նրա հետ անասնական ձևով վարվել:

----------

Rhayader (18.10.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> իրավ ասած չեմ հասկանում : 
> համ "այն" էս ասում, համ էլ "այս": առաջի մասի , այսինքն անդաստիրակ, լպիրշ, փողոցային պոռնիկի մակարդակին գտնվող երեխաների մասով լրիվ համաձայն եմ:
> իսկ ինչ՞ է քո ասածը ուսուցչի մասով: որ նա փսիխոթերապեվտ չի, ու չի կարողանում էտ այլասերված փսիխիկաները միայն մտքով կառավարել՞՞՞: հա չի կարողանում: հետո՞ ինչ: իսկ ով՞ է ասել, որ սուսոչիցը պետք է կարողանա այդ գործառույթը կատարել: ով՞ է ասել, որ ուսուցիչը նաև բժիշկ է: 
> իսկ դու գիտես՞ թե այդ նույն ուսուչիցը նաև ՄԱՐԴ է, ունի ներվեր ու համբերություն, ու իր աշխատանքային գործառույթը ուրիշ բան է:
> իրանց ծիծաղելի աղքատավարձով նրանք հազիվ գնում գործի, գալիս են տուն:


Դիվ, մի ծայրահեղացրու գրածս։ Մանկավարժը իմ կարծիքով պիտի մի քիչ հոգեբան էլ լինի, մենակ գիտելիքները արտասանելու կարողությունը բավարար չի։ Քեզ ռաստ չե՞ն եկել «բարձրակարգ» ուսուցիչներ, որոնց «ակադեմիական» մակարդակի դասընթացները անկարգ են անցել, իսկ մի քիչ «գեղական» մակարդակի ուսուցիչների դասերը՝ արդյունավետ զուտ այն պատճառով, որ վերջիններս կարողանում են դասը այնպես կազմակերպել, որ ուշադրություն գրավի ու հետաքրքիր լինի, չնայած որ այնքան էլ լավ չեն տիրապետում բուն մասնագիտությանը (իմ դեպում «ֆիզիկա»–ին)։ Իմիջայլոց դասատուների պատրաստման ծրագրերի մեջ մեթոդիկա ասվածը միայն տեխնիկա չի, հոգեբանություն էլ է։ Անկարգ երեխաներին պատժելու միջոցներն էլ կանոնակարգվելու կարիք ունեն։ Օրինակ կարելի է դպրոցներում հսկիչներ պահել, որ եթե «կլիենտը» դասը վարի է տալիս, ու ոչ մի կերպ չի հանգստանում, ապա ուսուցիչը ֆիզիկական կոնտակտ չի ունենում փսիխոզային վիճակում գտնվող երեխայի հետ, հրավիրում է հսկիչներին, նրան քաղաքավարի հեռացնում են դեպքի վայրից, «պատահար» գրանցում, հետազոտում պատճառները, ծնողներ, մանկաբույժ–հոգեբան, պատիժ՝ ուսուցչի բացասական վարքի համար (եթե առկա է) և այլն... ձևեր կան, կազմակերպություններ կան...

----------

erexa (17.10.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Վիշապ, 1000 ու մի բնավորության տեր երեխա կա, էդ 1001-ի կեսը անդաստիարակ ու եսիմ ինչ, բայց մեկա, էդ իրավունք չի տալիս «ուսուցչին» նրա հետ անասնական ձևով վարվել:


իսկ ինչ՞ ձև ա պետք վարվել անասունի հետ, մարդկային՞՞՞ 
իսկ դու գիտես՞ որ դրա համար էտ անասուններին պետք ա առանձնացղնել, ու ամեն մեկի հետ մի 3 հատ վարժեցնող դնել, ու օրական ժամերով նրանց հետ անցկացնեն ու դա վճարել… ու ամենակարևորը, էտ անասուններին հետո պետք ա կոխել վանդակները, որ ուրիշ, իրանց ջունգլիի անասունների հետ չշփվի:
ու ամենակարևորը, պետք ա  վաևժեցնողները միշտ փայտը/զենքտ ձեռները պահեն: ու երբ որ տեսան իրանց կյանքին վտանգ ա սպառնում, վրեքները կրակեն:

կարծում եմ դա լավագույն ելքն ա: ուսուչիցներին  զինել ու նրանց տալ զենքով իրանց պատիվն ու արժանապատվությունը պաշտպանելու իրավունք:
սկզբից կարելի ա կրակել ոտքերին:  :Wink:  
 միերկու հոգու որ գյուլեն, սաղ Հայաստանով մեկ բոլոր վայրենիները կսսկվեն ու համ ուսուչիցը կհանգստանա, համ էլ ամենակարևորը, էն սովորող ու նորմալ երեխեքը չեն ճնշվի

----------

Freeman (22.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Ինչի՞ մենակ ուսուցիչների, մյուսների վիճակի մեջ էլ ա պետք մտնել: Բոլորի նյարդերն էլ կարող են տեղի տալ: Ասենք բժիշկը հիվանդին ասում ա «էս դեղը խմիր», հիվանդը սկսում ու չեմուչեմ անել, թող տա, զխկի, սատկացնի ու խմացնի: Մարդ ա չէ՞, վերջապես, հո սաղ հիվանդների կապռիզները չի տանելու:

Մարդկայնորեն անշուշտ կարելի է հասկանալ ուսուցչի հունից դուրս գալը (թեև ես վստահ եմ, որ կան նաև ուսուցիչներ, ովքեր հաճույք են ստանում երեխուն խփելուց): Բայց դա զուտ մարդկայնորեն: Նույնքան մարդկայնորեն իրենց առաջարկում եմ լքել դպրոցը, որպեսզի նրանց տեղը գան այնպիսիք, ովքեր կարող են իրենց հունից դուրս գալը կառավարել ու դասարանը կարգի բերել առանց ծեծի: Իհարկե, տվյալ պահին, դա ուտոպիա է, որովհետև ցավոք մենք չենք առաջարկում ուսուցչի բարձր աշխատավարձ, չունենք մեծ քանակի որակյալ կադրեր:

----------

Askalaf (18.10.2010), davidus (17.10.2010), Rhayader (18.10.2010), VisTolog (17.10.2010), Անտիգոնե (17.10.2010), Երվանդ (18.10.2010), Վիշապ (17.10.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> իսկ ինչ՞ ձև ա պետք վարվել անասունի հետ, մարդկային՞՞՞ 
> իսկ դու գիտես՞ որ դրա համար էտ անասուններին պետք ա առանձնացղնել, ու ամեն մեկի հետ մի 3 հատ վարժեցնող դնել, ու օրական ժամերով նրանց հետ անցկացնեն ու դա վճարել… ու ամենակարևորը, էտ անասուններին հետո պետք ա կոխել վանդակները, որ ուրիշ, իրանց ջունգլիի անասունների հետ չշփվի:
> ու ամենակարևորը, պետք ա  վաևժեցնողները միշտ փայտը/զենքտ ձեռները պահեն: ու երբ որ տեսան իրանց կյանքին վտանգ ա սպառնում, վրեքները կրակեն:
> 
> կարծում եմ դա լավագույն ելքն ա: ուսուչիցներին  զինել ու նրանց տալ զենքով իրանց պատիվն ու արժանապատվությունը պաշտպանելու իրավունք:
> սկզբից կարելի ա կրակել ոտքերին:  
>  միերկու հոգու որ գյուլեն, սաղ Հայաստանով մեկ բոլոր վայրենիները կսսկվեն ու համ ուսուչիցը կհանգստանա, համ էլ ամենակարևորը, էն սովորող ու նորմալ երեխեքը չեն ճնշվի


Իսկ ծեծուջարդից բացի ուրիշ ձև հնարավոր չի՞ մտածել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> իսկ ինչ՞ ձև ա պետք վարվել անասունի հետ, մարդկային՞՞՞ 
> իսկ դու գիտես՞ որ դրա համար էտ անասուններին պետք ա առանձնացղնել, ու ամեն մեկի հետ մի 3 հատ վարժեցնող դնել, ու օրական ժամերով նրանց հետ անցկացնեն ու դա վճարել… ու ամենակարևորը, էտ անասուններին հետո պետք ա կոխել վանդակները, որ ուրիշ, իրանց ջունգլիի անասունների հետ չշփվի:
> ու ամենակարևորը, պետք ա  վաևժեցնողները միշտ փայտը/զենքտ ձեռները պահեն: ու երբ որ տեսան իրանց կյանքին վտանգ ա սպառնում, վրեքները կրակեն:
> 
> կարծում եմ դա լավագույն ելքն ա: ուսուչիցներին  զինել ու նրանց տալ զենքով իրանց պատիվն ու արժանապատվությունը պաշտպանելու իրավունք:
> *սկզբից կարելի ա կրակել ոտքերին: * 
>  միերկու հոգու որ գյուլեն, սաղ Հայաստանով մեկ բոլոր վայրենիները կսսկվեն ու համ ուսուչիցը կհանգստանա, համ էլ ամենակարևորը, էն սովորող ու նորմալ երեխեքը չեն ճնշվի


Ես մեռա :LOL: 
(«Pink floyd»-ի «The Wall»-ը հիշեցի…) Դիվ, էդ «անասունները» երեխաներ են, որոնք «անասուն» չեն ծնվել, դառել են։ Ինչու են դառե՞լ... լիքը պատճառներ կան՝ հասարակարգ, անտարբերություն, էգոիզմ, ստորություններ... Հետո այդպիսի երեխաները վերարտադրում են չարիքը... ամեն ինչ փոխկապակցված է, բայց նման երեխաներին սարսափեցնելով ու վախեցնելով էլ ավելի կվատացնես իրավիճակը։ Նրանցից շատերի մտոքով կանցնի մուռ հանել քեզնից որպես «սիրելի» ուսուցիչ... :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (17.10.2010), erexa (17.10.2010), Անտիգոնե (17.10.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բոլորին էլ կարելի ա մարդկայնորեն հասկանալ, նույնիսկ կաշառք վերցնող պետավտոտեսուչին ու երթուղայինի միջի ջեբկիրին: Բայց կա օրենք ու բոլոր մարդկային ու անմարդկային գործոնները պետք ա խոնարհվեն օրենքի առաջ: Էդ մարդկային գործոններն էլ օրենքի լեզվով կոչվում են մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանքներ: Միակ լուծումը օրենքով շարժվելն ա: Իրարամերժ կարծիքների ու փաստարկների  բազմազանությունը ինձ ևս մեկ անգամ դրանում համոզեց:

----------

Chuk (17.10.2010), Երվանդ (18.10.2010), Վիշապ (17.10.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ ծեծուջարդից բացի ուրիշ ձև հնարավոր չի՞ մտածել:


հրես, Վիշապը մի երկու գրառում վերևում առաջարկեց- ստեղծել հսկիչներ: հիանալի ձև է: բայց եթե էտ հսկիչը էտ անասունին չի տանելու ու հոսանքվ մի քանի հատ հոսանքահարի, կնշանակի իրան կանչելու համար ուսուցիչները  մեծ հերթի են կանգնելու: 
Հայաստանում , եղած իրողությունների համեմատ, պետք է պաշտպանել ուսուցչի պատիվն ու հեղինակությունը: այ սա է  պետք պահաջել

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բոլորին էլ կարելի ա մարդկայնորեն հասկանալ, նույնիսկ կաշառք վերցնող պետավտոտեսուչին ու երթուղայինի միջի ջեբկիրին: Բայց կա օրենք ու բոլոր մարդկային ու անմարդկային գործոնները պետք ա խոնարհվեն օրենքի առաջ: Էդ մարդկային գործոններն էլ օրենքի լեզվով կոչվում են մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանքներ: Միակ լուծումը օրենքով շարժվելն ա: Իրարամերժ կարծիքների ու փաստարկների  բազմազանությունը ինձ ևս մեկ անգամ դրանում համոզեց:


Երբ որ դպրոցի տնօրենը ու կրթության նախարարը շարժվեն օրենքով, բոլորը կշարժվեն օրենքով։ Երբ որ կրթության նախարարն ու դպրոցի տնօրենը աշխատեն, ոնց հարկն է, ապա դասատուներն էլ պատշաճ կաշխատեն, երկիրն էլ երկիր կդառնա։

----------

erexa (17.10.2010), ministr (17.10.2010), terev (17.10.2010), Դեկադա (17.10.2010), ՆանՍ (18.10.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> հրես, Վիշապը մի երկու գրառում վերևում առաջարկեց- ստեղծել հսկիչներ: հիանալի ձև է: բայց եթե էտ հսկիչը էտ անասունին չի տանելու ու հոսանքվ մի քանի հատ հոսանքահարի, կնշանակի իրան կանչելու համար ուսուցիչները  մեծ հերթի են կանգնելու: 
> Հայաստանում , եղած իրողությունների համեմատ, պետք է պաշտպանել ուսուցչի պատիվն ու հեղինակությունը: այ սա է  պետք պահաջել


Ֆորումում նմանատիպ առաջարկը անօգուտա: Ուրիշ ձև կա՞: :Jpit:

----------


## dvgray

> Ես մեռա
> («Pink floyd»-ի «The Wall»-ը հիշեցի…) Դիվ, էդ «անասունները» երեխաներ են, որոնք «անասուն» չեն ծնվել, դառել են։ Ինչու են դառե՞լ... լիքը պատճառներ կան՝ հասարակարգ, անտարբերություն, էգոիզմ, ստորություններ... Հետո այդպիսի երեխաները վերարտադրում են չարիքը... ամեն ինչ փոխկապակցված է, բայց նման երեխաներին սարսափեցնելով ու վախեցնելով էլ ավելի կվատացնես իրավիճակը։ Նրանցից շատերի մտոքով կանցնի մուռ հանել քեզնից որպես «սիրելի» ուսուցիչ...


 շատ ճիշտ բաներ ես հիշել   :Smile: 
 ու նաև էտ "Պատը" ջարդելու արդյուքում, հիմա արևմուտքում դպրոցներում ախրանիկներ են պահում, մատով երեխաներին կպնելը արգելված ա, ու նաև էն ժամանակ, երբ էտ երեխաները զբաղված են իրենց երիտասարդ ուսուցչին բռնաբարելով: բարոյապես ու ֆիզիկապես:
մարդկություն դեռ ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չի մտածել, քան այդ Չարիքի ճակատին կամ կրակելուց, կամ այն խուցի մեջ կոխելուց:
դեռ ոչ մի չարիք աշխարհում բարիք չի դառել: չհաշված Քրիստոսի աշակերտներին:

----------

Freeman (22.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Երբ որ դպրոցի տնօրենը ու կրթության նախարարը շարժվեն օրենքով, բոլորը կշարժվեն օրենքով։ Երբ որ կրթության նախարարն ու դպրոցի տնօրենը աշխատեն, ոնց հարկն է, ապա դասատուներն էլ պատշաճ կաշխատեն, երկիրն էլ երկիր կդառնա։


Համաձայն եմ:
Բայց նշածդ խմբի (նախարար, տնօրեններ) կարգին աշխատելն ապահովելու երկու մեխանիզմ եմ տեսնում:
1. Որ նրանց բարձր վարչախումբը նրանցից կարողանա պահանջել ու ստանալ այդ մոտեցումը, ինչը չենք տեսնի, քանի որ երկրում ընդհանուր համակարգային փոփոխություններ են պետք դրա համար,
2. Որ պահանջատեր դառնա հասարակությունը, յուրաքանչյուր մանր խնդիրը քննարկման առարկա դարձնելով ու պահանջելով խնդրի լուծումը: Այս համատեքստում, գուցե և լավ է, որ նման հոսանք է ստեղծվել, որ ձեռախոսներն ու ինտերնետը նման հնարավորություններ են ընձեռում, որ էս ուղղությամբ հասարակական (ընդ որում լարված) քննարկում է սկսվում: Իրականում գուցեով եմ ասում, որովհետև նաև վախ ունեմ, որ էս ամբողջը ավելի վատ հետևանքների կարող է բերել:

----------

Երվանդ (18.10.2010), Ձայնալար (17.10.2010), Վիշապ (17.10.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> շատ ճիշտ բաներ ես հիշել  
>  ու նաև էտ "Պատը" ջարդելու արդյուքում, հիմա արևմուտքում դպրոցներում ախրանիկներ են պահում, մատով երեխաներին կպնելը արգելված ա, ու նաև էն ժամանակ, երբ էտ երեխաները զբաղված են իրենց երիտասարդ ուսուցչին բռնաբարելով: բարոյապես ու ֆիզիկապես:
> մարդկություն դեռ ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չի մտածել, քան այդ Չարիքի ճակատին կամ կրակելուց, կամ այն խուցի մեջ կոխելուց:
> դեռ ոչ մի չարիք աշխարհում բարիք չի դառել: չհաշված Քրիստոսի աշակերտներին:


Դիվ ջան, պարտադիր չի ամեն ինչ թխել Արևմուտքից, համարելով որ մարդկությունը ինչ կարողացել ու մտածել է, դա Արևմուտքում է։ Մենք կարող ենք մերը մտածել ու ստեղծել, մտքներիս տեղ լինի, ուղեղներիս զոռ տալու ցանկություն ունենանք։ Արևմուտքում երեխաները դպրոցում խմբակային պոռնո էլ են նկարահանում, ասում են մերոնք էլ վերջերս թխել են, ժամանակակից աշխարհից հետ չմնալը իրենց սրբազան պարտքը համարելով։ Եթե մարդկությունը լավ բաներ չի մտածում, ուրեմն մարդկությունն ինքը չարիք է։ Դրա համար էլ էս աշխարհում մեկը երկուս չի դառնում, «լացում ենք» պրոբլեմներից... Ինչ որ ցանես, այն էլ կհնձես։

----------


## dvgray

> Երբ որ դպրոցի տնօրենը ու կրթության նախարարը շարժվեն օրենքով, բոլորը կշարժվեն օրենքով։ Երբ որ կրթության նախարարն ու դպրոցի տնօրենը աշխատեն, ոնց հարկն է, ապա դասատուներն էլ պատշաճ կաշխատեն, երկիրն էլ երկիր կդառնա։


ահա…………
ուրեմն Սերոժենք ճիշտ էին ասում, որ պետք ա դպրոցը ու պոլիկլինիկաներում կոռուպցիան վերացնել, այսիքն օրենք մտցնել, ու ամեն ինչ տեղը կընգնի:
կեցեն իրանք, մենք էլ էս 5 տարվա փնտրտուքից հետո էկանք էտ մտքին, որ ես երկրի չարիքը դպրոցում /ու հիվանդանոքցում/ ա  թաքնված
 :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:08 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:04 ----------




> Դիվ ջան, պարտադիր չի ամեն ինչ թխել Արևմուտքից, համարելով որ մարդկությունը ինչ կարողացել ու մտածել է, դա Արևմուտքում է։ Մենք կարող ենք մերը մտածել ու ստեղծել, մտքներիս տեղ լինի, ուղեղներիս զոռ տալու ցանկություն ունենանք։ Արևմուտքում երեխաները դպրոցում խմբակային պոռնո էլ են նկարահանում, ասում են մերոնք էլ վերջերս թխել են, ժամանակակից աշխարհից հետ չմնալը իրենց սրբազան պարտքը համարելով։ Եթե մարդկությունը լավ բաներ չի մտածում, ուրեմն մարդկությունն ինքը չարիք է։ Դրա համար էլ էս աշխարհում մեկը երկուս չի դառնում, «լացում ենք» պրոբլեմներից... Ինչ որ ցանես, այն էլ կհնձես։


իսկ մերը՞ որն ա: էտ որ՞ ուղեղի մասին էս ասում, էն ուղեղի, որը Հայաստանում ծառերը կտրեց  ու առնետից ու մկից բացի ուրիշ կենդանի  չթողեց, ու հիմա  էլ ամբողջ Զանգեզոքրը ու հյուսիսը վեր է ածում քիմիական գործարանի՞՞՞

----------


## Վիշապ

> ահա…………
> ուրեմն Սերոժենք ճիշտ էին ասում, որ պետք ա դպրոցը ու պոլիկլինիկաներում կոռուպցիան վերացնել, այսիքն օրենք մտցնել, ու ամեն ինչ տեղը կընգնի:
> կեցեն իրանք, մենք էլ էս 5 տարվա փնտրտուքից հետո էկանք էտ մտքին, որ ես երկրի չարիքը դպրոցում /ու հիվանդանոքցում/ ա  թաքնված
> 
> 
> 
> իսկ մերը՞ որն ա: էտ որ՞ ուղեղի մասին էս ասում, էն ուղեղի, որը Հայաստանում ծառերը կտրեց  ու առնետից ու մկից բացի ուրիշ կենդանի  չթողեց, ու հիմա  էլ ամբողջ Զանգեզոքրը ու հյուսիսը վեր է ածում քիմիական գործարանի՞՞՞


 Հիմա ի՞նչ ես ասում։ Քանի որ ուղեղ չունենք, ապա դասատուներին ավտոմատնե՞ր ենք բաժանում... :Xeloq:  Դավայծե փողոցում ինչքան անդաստիարակ երեխա ենք տեսնում, քարերով տանք սպանենք։ Մեզ էլ համարենք դաստիարակված :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (17.10.2010), VisTolog (17.10.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Հիմա ի՞նչ ես ասում։ Քանի որ ուղեղ չունենք, ապա դասատուներին ավտոմատնե՞ր ենք բաժանում... Դավայծե փողոցում ինչքան անդաստիարակ երեխա ենք տեսնում, քարերով տանք սպանենք։ Մեզ էլ համարենք դաստիարակված


"նեգռեևին" /անկախ դրանցի հայ են, թե ջամայկացի/ դաստիրակված աշխարհը կոխում ա գետոներ, ու դա է միակ հայտնի լուծումը

----------


## Անտիգոնե

> իսկ ինչ՞ ձև ա պետք վարվել անասունի հետ, մարդկային՞՞՞ 
> իսկ դու գիտես՞ որ դրա համար էտ անասուններին պետք ա առանձնացղնել, ու ամեն մեկի հետ մի 3 հատ վարժեցնող դնել, ու օրական ժամերով նրանց հետ անցկացնեն ու դա վճարել… ու ամենակարևորը, էտ անասուններին հետո պետք ա կոխել վանդակները, որ ուրիշ, իրանց ջունգլիի անասունների հետ չշփվի:
> ու ամենակարևորը, պետք ա  վաևժեցնողները միշտ փայտը/զենքտ ձեռները պահեն: ու երբ որ տեսան իրանց կյանքին վտանգ ա սպառնում, վրեքները կրակեն:
> 
> կարծում եմ դա լավագույն ելքն ա: ուսուչիցներին  զինել ու նրանց տալ զենքով իրանց պատիվն ու արժանապատվությունը պաշտպանելու իրավունք:
> սկզբից կարելի ա կրակել ոտքերին:  
>  միերկու հոգու որ գյուլեն, սաղ Հայաստանով մեկ բոլոր վայրենիները կսսկվեն ու համ ուսուչիցը կհանգստանա, համ էլ ամենակարևորը, էն սովորող ու նորմալ երեխեքը չեն ճնշվի


Չեեեեե, սա արդեն չափազանց է: Ժողովուրդ ՋԱՆ, ինչու չեք իրերը իրենց անունով կոչում: Գրելուց առաջ գոնե մտածեք թե ում մասին է խոսքը: 40 տարեկամ մարդու մասին չէ խոսքը, որ անբարո կյանք է վարում, ավերում, բռնաբարում, գողանում, սպատում է: Խոսքը մեր սերունդների մասին է, որոնք ընդհամենը փոքր երեխաներ են, կրկնում եմ ԵՐԵԽԱՆԵՐ և որոնք սովորաբար գործում են այս կամ այն սխալը, ոչ թե մտածված ու նախապես պլանաորած, այլ պահին ու զգացողություններին տրվելով: Հասկանում ու ընդունում եմ, որ նրանք հաճախ ընտանիքում ճիշտ դաստիարակություն չեն ստանում, կամ էլ ընդհանրապես չեն ստանում և դա բնականաբար բարդացնումէ, երբեմն էլ անտանելի է դարձնում ուսուցչի աշխատանքը: Դուք ինչ է, իսկապես? կարծում եք, որ եթե երեխային ծեծեն ու ջարդուփշուր անեն, նա վերջիվերջո նորմալ ու առողջ մարդ կդառնա: Նախ և առաջ այս տեսակի երեխաներին է պետք ջերմություն և հոգատարություն: Տվեք նրանց միքիչ ջերմություն ու նուրբ և մարդկային վերաբերմունք և տեսեք թե արդյունքում ինչպիսի մարդիկ կդառնան նրանք: Իսկ եթե չեք կարող ուրեմն դպրոցը ձեր տեղը չէ: Ամենաբարդացված վիճակների համար էլ պիտի գործի ՕՐԵՆՔ, հավասարապես և ուսուցիչների համար և աշակերտների:

Հգ - dvgray, Ձեր և նման այլ մարդկանց առաջարկած մեթոդներից է նաև, որ մենք այսօր ունենք այս պատկերը դպրոցում և եթե նախ և առաջ Դուք ինքներդ (ոչ թե երեխաները) չփոխեք Ձեր համոզմունքները դաստիարակության վերաբերյալ, հավատացեք վաղը պատկերն ավելի ողբերգական է լինելու...

----------

erexa (18.10.2010)

----------


## erexa

> Արևմուտքում երեխաները դպրոցում խմբակային պոռնո էլ են նկարահանում, ասում են մերոնք էլ վերջերս թխել են, ժամանակակից աշխարհից հետ չմնալը իրենց սրբազան պարտքը համարելով։ Եթե մարդկությունը լավ բաներ չի մտածում, ուրեմն մարդկությունն ինքը չարիք է։ Դրա համար էլ էս աշխարհում մեկը երկուս չի դառնում, «լացում ենք» պրոբլեմներից... Ինչ որ ցանես, այն էլ կհնձես։


Էս Արևմուտքում ապրող երեխաների մասին ինչ վատ կարծիքի եք?Ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի երեխաներին արևմուտքում ապրող երեխաները շատ ավելի խելոք են և կիրթ ուսուցիչներն էլ էնպես ընկերական են շփվում երեխաների հետ կարծես թե աշակերտների ընկերները  լինեն:

----------


## dvgray

> Հգ - dvgray, Ձեր և նման այլ մարդկանց առաջարկած մեթոդներից է նաև, որ մենք այսօր ունենք այս պատկերը դպրոցում և եթե նախ և առաջ Դուք ինքներդ (ոչ թե երեխաները) չփոխեք Ձեր համոզմունքները դաստիարակության վերաբերյալ, հավատացեք վաղը պատկերն ավելի ողբերգական է լինելու...


էս խոսել եմ ոչ թե դաստիրակության մասին, այլ ուսուցիչների ինքնապաշպանության իրավունքի ու այն մեթոդների մասին. որով այլ կարելի է ռեալիզացնել:
իսկ դաստիրակում են Մարդուն, և ոչ թե տականքից արտազատվածին:
ձեր անառողջ ու թերի սովետական պատկերացումենրի շնորհիվ է, որ այսօր այսպիսի վիճակ է տիրում Հայաստանում: երբ մտավորականը զրկված է տականքինց որևէ մակարդակի վրա պաշպանվելու հնարավորությունից, որովհետև այդ տականքը գողական կանոնները բերում է դպրոց, այնտեղից էլ բանակ ու ամենուր… ու չկա մի օղակ, որ այդ չարիքը խեղդամահ անի հենց օրորոցում: ով՞ է թոխմախի Մհերը. կռազիստ Մանվել.,  դոդի Գագոն, զապչաստ ծախոխ  Մուկը, մալաթիայի բազառի համբալ Սամոն … և այլն և այլն: այս սրանց ժամանմակին չսատկացնեու ու իրենց տեղը ցույց չտալու հետևանքով է, որ հիմա իրանց ամբողջ ազգին են բռնաբարում, ինչ անում էին ժամանակին իրենց ուսուցչին ու իրենց դասընկերներին…

իսկական, իր երխայի ու երկրի մասին մտածող ծնողն ու մարդրը պետք է մտածի ոնց մեծացնի ուսուցչի հեղինակությունը: ստեղ պարզ երևում է, որ այդպես գրողներից ոչ մեկն էլ սեփական երեխա խառը տարիքի չունի, կամ էլ եթե ունի էլ երբևէ դպրոց չի մտել, ու մոտիկից չի ծանոթացել ամբողջ դասարանի հետ:
վատ չէր լինի, եթե երբևէ գոնե մեկ անգամ գնայիք դպրոց, ու փորձեիք դաս անցկացնել:  ու փորձեիք նկատել այն մյուս, սովորող ու դաստիրակված   երեխաների վիճակը է և այդ տականք ընտանիքներից դուրս եկած արտանետվածների  շրջապատում:

----------

Freeman (22.10.2010)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

> էս խոսել եմ ոչ թե դաստիրակության մասին, այլ ուսուցիչների ինքնապաշպանության իրավունքի ու այն մեթոդների մասին. որով այլ կարելի է ռեալիզացնել:
> իսկ դաստիրակում են Մարդուն, և ոչ թե տականքից արտազատվածին:
> ձեր անառողջ ու թերի սովետական պատկերացումենրի շնորհիվ է, որ այսօր այսպիսի վիճակ է տիրում Հայաստանում: 
> 
> իսկական, իր երխայի ու երկրի մասին մտածող ծնողն ու մարդրը պետք է մտածի ոնց մեծացնի ուսուցչի հեղինակությունը: ստեղ պարզ երևում է, որ այդպես գրողներից ոչ մեկն էլ սեփական երեխա խառը տարիքի չունի, կամ էլ եթե ունի էլ երբևէ դպրոց չի մտել, ու մոտիկից չի ծանոթացել ամբողջ դասարանի հետ:
> վատ չէր լինի, եթե երբևէ գոնե մեկ անգամ գնայիք դպրոց, ու փորձեիք դաս անցկացնել:  ու փորձեիք նկատել այն մյուս, սովորող ու դաստիրակված   երեխաների վիճակը է և այդ տականք ընտանիքներից դուրս եկած արտանետվածների  շրջապատում:


1. Եթե աշակերտի իրավունքների մասին բարձրաձայնելը և նրա նկատմամբ մարդկային վերաբերմունք ունենալը կոչվում է "անառողջ ու թերի սովետական պատկերացումենր", ապա ես պատրաստ եմ ամբողջ կյանքում ապրել այդ անառողջ ու թերի պատկերացումներով ու նույն հոգեբանությամբ: Վերջին հաշվով էությունն է կարևորը, իսկ որակավորումներ որքան ասես ու ինչպիսին ասես կլինեն:

2.Իսկ ուսուցչի հեղինակության բարձրացման մասին մտածել պետք չէ: Հեղինակությունը արհեստականորեն չի ձեռքբերվում, այն քրտնաջան աշխատանքի որակավորման տեսակներից է: Եթե ուսուցիչը ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ ու սիրով կատարի իր աշխատանքը, ապա դժվար թե հանդիպի այսպիսի խնդիրների: Իսկ եթե հազարից մեկ հանդիպի էլ( կրկին գրեմ), դրա համար գոյություն պիտի ունենա ՕՐԵՆՔ, որը կպաշտպանի թե ուսուցիչներին և թե աշակերտներին:  Իմ խորին համոզմամբ ծեծը երբեք  և ոչ մի պարագայում դեռ դրական արդյունքի չի բերել, հատկապես անպաշտպան երեխային իրենից և ֆիզիկապես և տարիքով (հոգեպեսի վրա, այս պարագայում, խիստ կասկածում եմ) մեծի կողմից: Վերջ ի վերջո ՄԱՐԴ ենք և կարծում եմ ունենք բազում այլ մեթոդներ աշակերտի հոգեբանության վրա ազդելու համար:

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ ծեծուջարդից բացի ուրիշ ձև հնարավոր չի՞ մտածել:


Իսկ ես կողմ եմ, որ ուսուցչին տրվի զենք ու սեփական անձի արժանապատվությունը պաշտպանելու իրավունք :Jpit:  բայց աշակերտին էլ պիտի նույնը տրվի՝ զենք ու անձի արժանապատվությունը պաշտպանելու իրավունք:
Ժող, ինչի՞ եք դուք էսքան չար: Չուկի գրածները չե՞ք կարդում: Ինքը սթափ մոտեցում ցուցաբերելով, որոշ մոտեցումներ ու դարձեր առաջարկեց, քանի դեռ դուք հայհոյախոսությամբ էիք զբաղված: Ցիտատները կարդալով հասկանում եմ, թե ինչքան ճիշտ եմ արել, որ ժամանակին dvgray-ին իգնոր լիստիս մեջ եմ գցել:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:37 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:35 ----------




> Արևմուտքում երեխաները դպրոցում խմբակային պոռնո էլ են նկարահանում, ասում են մերոնք էլ վերջերս թխել են, ժամանակակից աշխարհից հետ չմնալը իրենց սրբազան պարտքը համարելով։


Հասցեն կասե՞ս, որտեղից կարելի է քաշել :Blush:

----------

VisTolog (18.10.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս Արևմուտքում ապրող երեխաների մասին ինչ վատ կարծիքի եք?Ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի երեխաներին արևմուտքում ապրող երեխաները շատ ավելի խելոք են և կիրթ ուսուցիչներն էլ էնպես ընկերական են շփվում երեխաների հետ կարծես թե աշակերտների ընկերները  լինեն:


Նայած նայած... մեկ մեկ էլ ընկերական պոռնո են նկարահանում, ինչ կա՞ որ։ Դու էլ Rhayader–ի նման լինկ կուզե՞ս։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:54 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:53 ----------




> ...
> Հասցեն կասե՞ս, որտեղից կարելի է քաշել


Բանը... Գուգլ արա, լինկ չունեմ։ Որպես ասածիս ապացույց ես ուզու՞մ, թե՞...

----------


## Rhayader

> Բանը... Գուգլ արա, լինկ չունեմ։ Որպես ասածիս ապացույց ես ուզու՞մ, թե՞...


Չէ, պարզապես հետաքրքիր էր :Blush: 
(օ ժամանակներ, օ ֆանտազիայի պակաս)

----------


## ministr

> իսկ ինչ՞ ձև ա պետք վարվել անասունի հետ, մարդկային՞՞՞ 
> իսկ դու գիտես՞ որ դրա համար էտ անասուններին պետք ա առանձնացղնել, ու ամեն մեկի հետ մի 3 հատ վարժեցնող դնել, ու օրական ժամերով նրանց հետ անցկացնեն ու դա վճարել… ու ամենակարևորը, էտ անասուններին հետո պետք ա կոխել վանդակները, որ ուրիշ, իրանց ջունգլիի անասունների հետ չշփվի:
> ու ամենակարևորը, պետք ա  վաևժեցնողները միշտ փայտը/զենքտ ձեռները պահեն: ու երբ որ տեսան իրանց կյանքին վտանգ ա սպառնում, վրեքները կրակեն:
> 
> կարծում եմ դա լավագույն ելքն ա: ուսուչիցներին  զինել ու նրանց տալ զենքով իրանց պատիվն ու արժանապատվությունը պաշտպանելու իրավունք:
> սկզբից կարելի ա կրակել ոտքերին:  
>  միերկու հոգու որ գյուլեն, սաղ Հայաստանով մեկ բոլոր վայրենիները կսսկվեն ու համ ուսուչիցը կհանգստանա, համ էլ ամենակարևորը, էն սովորող ու նորմալ երեխեքը չեն ճնշվի


Համարյա տենց մի բան սովետի ժամանակ էր: Լպիրշ, տավար, անհնազանդ երևույթների անունները գրանցվում էր քաղմասում և հերիքա մի հատ բողոք որ հայտնվեին անչափահասների բաժնում: Այսինքն քո ասած հսկիչը դա ոստիկանության համապատասխան բաժինն էր:
Եվ հետո նման զռթ ու զիբիլը 10-րդ դասարան չէր ավարտում: 8-ից դպրոցից ռադ էին անում, ու գնում դառնում էին ասենք սվարկա անող, սովորում էին ավտոգործ, դառնում զիբիլ թափող: Իսկ ովա ասել որ հասարակությանը զիբիլ թափող պետք չի?  :Smile: 
Իսկ հիմա ամեն աշակերտի համար պայքարում են, որովհետև ֆինանսավորումը աշակերտների թվովա: Ու նման թափթուկները 10 են ավարտում ու հետո որ ավելի տխուրա դառնում են ուսանող, որովհետև այնտեղ էլ են գլխաքանակի համար պայքարում:

----------

Tig (18.10.2010), Հարդ (18.10.2010)

----------

